# Rock and Rollin...from fat to fit



## RockShawn (Jan 16, 2012)

After a 6 wk cruze on 300mg/wk Cyp I'm ready to Rock and Roll. I did a juice fast the first week of January and knocked off 17LB. of water and crap. Jumped right into my Cyc Keto Diet and now I'm ready to start. Stats 38yo, 6'2", 235lb, ~12%bf (acording to my calipers, I think I've got more) - Been Training since Jr. High, Back serious 2 years ago.

Pics and training chart to come.


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey Shawn, how is the CKD and lifting heavy working out for you? Im doing CKD right now too and i am having a hell of a time putting up the same kind of weight i do when i take in carbs. Im about to start using halo prewo to offset the lack of energy and strength


----------



## RockShawn (Jan 16, 2012)

Juice, I started my CKD last week and so far I've been feeling great. Albeit I wasn't lifting heavy heavy last week. Ive been doing higher reps while on cruise. Today will be my first heavy workout so I'll let you know. I'm actually planning on a single carb load meal mid week as well as 36hours over the weekend. 

I do know that last week lifting I was putting up more weight than usual for 12-15 reps so well see how today goes. I'll try to log tonight.


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 16, 2012)

Sounds good! Im looking forward to it


----------



## RockShawn (Jan 17, 2012)

*The Workout and before pics*

Workout number one is in the record books. I'm dying today. CKD diet didn't really seem to affect my strength but yesterday was the heaviest I've lifted in a long time.

Here are before pics: I don't know how to get them in the message yet sorry. I hate cameras! I think my calipers are wrong, but this is the end of the day after the first workout so maybe that's why I look so puffy. Or maybe I am Puffy.

Workout: Strength Training for the 1st 2 weeks
Full Body 3 days a week All lifts to failure in the rep range with 2-3 minute rests
Lifts:
Barbell Bench 4x6  @275
Incline DB      4x6  @100's
Incline Pullover 3x6 @85
Deadlift          3x6  @275
Bentover rows  3x6  @185
Squats            4x6  @225 - legs are weak
Overhead Barbell press 4x6  @115 standing
Seated curl      3x6  @55's
Tri pressdown    3x6  @The whole cable stack (190) +30
Weighted ab machine 3x20 - @I can't remember

One of my biggest goals is Legs this time. I have never had good glute development so that is a big emphasis, also upper chest, and shoulders.
I wish my back didn't look like a slab, no definition damn.


----------



## RockShawn (Jan 19, 2012)

Workout 2 In the books. Pretty much like the first with more emphasis on Deads and rackpulls and pulldowns.

Feeling great, Diet hasn't affected me at all. I did one higher carb meal yesterday at lunch, but back to protein, veggies and fats till friday night.


----------



## ParadiseCup (Jan 20, 2012)

glad to see this here started


----------



## RockShawn (Jan 23, 2012)

Ok Friday's workout went pretty good. Some of the equipment I needed was being "occupied" so I had to settle for a few different lifts.

Still the same - Full body power moves low reps heavy to failure to help produce strength for the upcoming volume training.

Saturday got a much needed massage as my ass was killing me from the volume of injectables and my muscles were screaming. I haven't lifted like this in almost a year, Still i'm proud of the effort and weight I've been putting up.

I think I did my carb load wrong or something. My last meal friday night I had a baked potato with my steak and I was fine, Saturday morning at 7:00 I did some serious damage on the waffles and maple syrup also had an egg white smoothie for my protein. My massage ran longer than expected so I wasn't able to get any more food till 12:00. When I get back to the house with the pasta, I thought I was about to die of starvation. I inhaled the entire spaghetti pack and some lasagna in about 2 minutes flat. I couldn't get it in me fast enough. The only thing I can think is that I spiked my insulin levels substantially enough that morning to cause that by noon. Needless to say my refeed ended a little early and I got back on the keto by that evening.

The rest of the weekend was spent icing every joint on my body and resting.


----------



## RockShawn (Jan 23, 2012)

Monday.

Damn I hate mondays!! Still feel weak and sore from last weeks lifting. Energy was ok today but my meal timing got all screwed up. I ended up eating just 30 minutes before lifting tonight and it seemed to really affect me negatively. This was also my first workout to use the Halo from AW. I took it as i was walking into the gym. That may not have been enough time for me to get any benefit from it. I think I'll start taking it about 2 hours prior to gym arrival with my dbol and liver detox.

Lifting went fairly poorly for the most part. I ended up skipping squats because I kinda tweaked my knee last week on dead lifts. I also skipped arms cause my elbows were killing me. I just had to listen to my body tonight, It was telling me ENOUGH.

Bench Press   4x6 @ 315, 275, 275, 275
Incline DB     4x6 @ 100's
Incline Pullovers  3x6 @ 90
DEadlifts       3x6 @ 275 - knees really hurt
BB Rows       3x6 @ 180 - Used the "T" Bar
Squats         wimped out
Overhead BB press  3x8 @ 95 - Standing (shoulders killing me from injections)
Weighted Abbs  3x20 @ 100

i know the test E hasn't hit my system fully yet and the prop is wearing off, That may be why I feel so weak. Push through - Next week I'll be breaking up body parts.


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 23, 2012)

Nice log here.  Very detailed.  Wish you the best on this blast.

Rock n Roll!


----------



## RockShawn (Jan 24, 2012)

Tuesday. 

Had a travel day today. Got some much needed rest and glutamine in me. Left knee hurts. Diet went ok today. I should have planned a little better, not cheating just not enough food today.


----------



## RockShawn (Jan 25, 2012)

Posting up the Diet. Pretty mush just like this everyday. I'll change around the order a little if I have to, but for the most part this is it for the first 6 weeks of this blast.


----------



## RockShawn (Jan 26, 2012)

Wednesday was a killer workout. I ended up lowering the weight on some lifts and concentrated on strict form and squeeze. Deads killed my left knee last week and so I took it easy on this workout. Still sore as crap the next day. Here are the lifts:

Dealifts    4x6 @ 185 (Knee appreciated the weight change)
Rack Pulls 4x6 @ 275 Ouch
Lat Pulldowns  3x6 @ 240 on single pulley 
Front Squats  3x6 @ 135 (form, form, form)
BB uprights   3x6 @ 95
Flat Bench DB  4x6 @ 110's (down fro the 120's last time but really felt it)
BB Curls        3x6 @ 100, 100, 120
Overhead tri db press  3x6 @ 90
Cable crunches  3x20 @ 180 (double pulley)

Meals were right on schedule yesterday and today, definitely could tell the difference lifting yesterday. I also took the halo about 1 hour before workout, May move Halo and D-bol to 2 hours prior to workout

I'm gonna have to really baby my knee a little till it heals up a little. I may have to modify my leg workouts substantially. Working with one of the local trainers to try and train around the injury. Full Deads may be out of the picture for a while, and I was just starting to enjoy them. Squats are gonna have to change a bit too.


----------



## RockShawn (Jan 30, 2012)

Logging Friday's Workout (late)

Came in fully ready to go for it, Then Someone was in the squat rack. At least they weren't doing curls. Bummed I felt like this would be a good day to do some bodyweight exercises and let my body heal before next week's volume. I've been feeling a little weak. Looking forward to the refeed starting tonight.

Reverse Lunges (banded Lop) 5x10 @ BW
Squats                               5x20 @ BW
Bodyweight push pulls           5x20 @ BW
Bodyweight Curls and Ext       5x20 @ BW
Hammer Strength Military press 5x20 @ 90
Romainian DL                       5x15  @ 135

Tonight gonna go for pizza and try to get a good refeed in this weekend.


----------



## RockShawn (Jan 30, 2012)

Weekend was not the greatest. Slept most of it. I didn't have any energy at all. Saturday I ate waffles again for breakfast, some flour tortilas with lunch, pasta twice and a large handfull of cookies. Think I'm gonna try a little twist this week since I'm still trying to gain LBM - Carbs just before and just after Workouts. I'm gonna need my energy. Also gonna try to get my Fat intake up with cheese and flaxseed oil.

As far as gear, everything seems to be going good. The pip from the Masteron is too much to bear so I'm dropping it till I can either cut it or get a different supply. I spent so much time this weekend doing ice/heat contrast on my right delt and it still is sore as hell. I may have hit a nerve, not sure but pinned before fridays workout and by friday night I couldn't touch it. Honestly I don't think I need the masteron till I get to the last 6 weeks of the cycle anyways. By then I'll be doing prop and tren anyways so sore is to be expected, but not now.

Stats as of Monday 1/30/2012:
Weight: 236
BF%: 10% (on my calipers)
Looking very full especially after the refeed. Top two rows of abs are visible and the bottom getting better and better. Wife says my legs look bigger, so that may be where I added weight. I haven't trained legs seriously in a long time.

Tonight - Legs - Start of Volume Phase 1


----------



## RockShawn (Jan 30, 2012)

Legs: Awesome workout

Warmup 10 minutes on bike ( made a big difference on the knees)
Squats    4x8 @225 (it's been a long time since i squatted that weight that deep)
Lunges    4x8 @ BW
Romainian DL  4x8 @ 185
Standing leg curls  3x10 @ 60 (Legs were dead at this point)
Seated calves 4x20 @ 90
Hanging leg raises 4x10

really proud I actually did the squats tonight. The only exercise I skipped was Sissy Squats, but I hit them hard enough. 

Took the AW dbol and Halo about 1.5 hours before the gym and I could tell the difference. Also took one scoop of Quick Mass (40g of mixed carbs) with my protein before workout. That seemed to fuel me through as well.


----------



## Dath (Feb 1, 2012)

Excellent journal bro!

Keep up the Blast


----------



## rangermike (Feb 1, 2012)

Yea bro.....good stuff here!


----------



## RockShawn (Feb 1, 2012)

Tuesday's Workout

Kinda a shitty chest day. Gonna revamp the diet, I have no energy to lift heavy right now and I need to be growing the first 6-8 weeks of this blast.

Incline DB    4x8 @ 100, 105, 105, 95
Bench         4x8 @ 225, 185, 185, 185 (i was blown after incline)
Dips            4x8 @ 35+bw, BW, BW, BW
Cable Cross  4x8 @ 45 on the cable wieghts each side
Standing Calves 4x20 @315
Weighted Decline Crunch 4x10 with a 25lb plate


----------



## RockShawn (Feb 1, 2012)

Dath inspired me to take a few pics tonight. I'm off the Keto diet per se and running a little more of a bulking diet. Only 500-600 calories more than maintenance. This is middle of week three. I see some changes. Definitely in body fat. Now I need to grow a little. Shit I need D's lats! Lol lats and legs and butt are the focus.


----------



## spartan1 (Feb 3, 2012)

Nice looking journal you should have a total recomp when you are finished with this. Keep up the hard work.


----------



## RockShawn (Feb 3, 2012)

spartan1 said:


> Nice looking journal you should have a total recomp when you are finished with this. Keep up the hard work.



Thanks spartan!  It seems like it has been such a slow start this cycle. I've just gotta have patience.


----------



## RockShawn (Feb 3, 2012)

Thursday workout:

Back -concentration on width
Pull ups.                  5x8 @ body weight
Close grip upright pull downs  5x8 @ 180
Rack pulls.           5x8 @ 275,275,275,275,225
Barbell rows.        3x10 @ 225
Barbell curls.        5x8. @ 105 
DB incline curls.   5x8 @ 35s
Ball crunches.       4x10

New diet has helped a ton with energy and recovery. I'll post a copy tonight. I should be getting a real kick from the gram of test but didn't feel anything this week. What I started out with was some TNT left over from another cycle. I'll be pinning the aw test Monday. Halo and dbol where kickin last night fo sho.


----------



## Pony (Feb 3, 2012)

Nice journal, sucks about the Mast.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 3, 2012)

Nice log great updates


----------



## RockShawn (Feb 3, 2012)

Pony said:


> Nice journal, sucks about the Mast.


 
Mast in the glute is the answer. My delts were just too sensitive.


----------



## RockShawn (Feb 4, 2012)

Friday's workout:

Shoulders and Tri's
Cable Rotator exercises  4x12 @ 40
Seated bent over raises  4x8  @ 30s
Overhead DB Press        5x8 @ 70s, 80s, 80s, 80s, 70s - warmed up with 55s for 1
Tri Set:                       4x10 each lift no rest
   Leaning Lateral          @ 25
   Upright row               @ 75
   Shruggs                   @ 300 Smith machine
Cable press down          5x8 @ 50 on the single pully (not sure the weight but heavier than the whole stack on the other cables that goes to 195)
Overhead rope extension  5x8 @ 100 on tripple pully cable

Workout felt awesome, I was sore 2 hours after. Killed it.
Deffinitely felt the Halo - my intensity was through the roof. Everyone just watched as i pressed the 80's overhead for 8 - fuckin awesome!!
Pinned the mast and 400mg eq in the right glute no PIP at all even the day after!


----------



## Dath (Feb 4, 2012)

Keep it bro!
Glad that mast has found comfortable place for ya


----------



## RockShawn (Feb 6, 2012)

Here's the new diet. Been working pretty well. The weekend was much needed rest, had one more cheat meal than I planned, but the family wanted Japanese Steakhouse so I crumbled and ate the rice.

I'll also be getting bloodwork today. Today will be my first pinning of the AW Test E and the AW Deca - I've gotta get some 5cc darts cause the AW Deca is 200mg and the other stuff I was using is 300. No big.

I can certainly tell my joints feel real good (with the exception of the knees, they always hurt) My elbows had gotten real bad over the summer, mostly tendonitis probs. I was on just Test E and EQ at 750, 400 respectively. Liked the vascularity from the eq but i think it contributed to the joint probs. This is why I decided to run the Deca at the front of this cycle and up the  EQ to 600 then to 900 at the end when my Test is starting to lower with the prop. I'm hoping i've done my homework right and the synergy between a lower dose of test and higher EQ will actually help the tendons. 

Tonight Legs


----------



## RockShawn (Feb 6, 2012)

Cycle Notes:
Upped Arimidex to .5mg ed - getting gyno on left nip
Stopped Proviron till second phase of cycle - I think it will benefit me more in the end with winny
Currently added in 40mgs Anavar for last two weeks - I'll crank that up towards the end as well
On a 2 week rest from t3 and clen


----------



## bigboi73 (Feb 6, 2012)

Wow there is a lot going on with this cycle. I think I would be too dumb to keep track. Are you finding it possible to add size and lose fat at the same time? I've always had issues doing both at once.


----------



## RockShawn (Feb 6, 2012)

bigboi73 said:


> Wow there is a lot going on with this cycle. I think I would be too dumb to keep track. Are you finding it possible to add size and lose fat at the same time? I've always had issues doing both at once.



This is the most complicated cycle I've ever done. I've had to back off a few things. I got an app to track all of it - pill reminder by drugs.com. Works pretty good and you can enter injectables and orals. 

As far as size I'm tipping the scales at 240 this morning and still very vascular and still caliper out at 10 on my calipers. I can see my legs growing and my back thickness from all the deadlifts and shruggs. I lost a lot of bf in the first two weeks and in six weeks I'll switch back to short esters an Keto diet to strip the water an the rest of the fat off me. 

Never tried it before so this is my experiment. So far my body has responded very well.


----------



## Dath (Feb 7, 2012)

RockShawn said:


> This is the most complicated cycle I've ever done. I've had to back off a few things. I got an app to track all of it - pill reminder by drugs.com. Works pretty good and you can enter injectables and orals.
> 
> As far as size I'm tipping the scales at 240 this morning and still very vascular and still caliper out at 10 on my calipers. I can see my legs growing and my back thickness from all the deadlifts and shruggs. I lost a lot of bf in the first two weeks and in six weeks I'll switch back to short esters an Keto diet to strip the water an the rest of the fat off me.
> 
> Never tried it before so this is my experiment. So far my body has responded very well.



Keep up the hard work ROCK, looking forward to seeing those labs bro


----------



## bigboi73 (Feb 7, 2012)

Looks like it is working to me Rock. You can definitely see great progress in the pics. I appreciate you sharing your results. It's got me thinking about my future cycles.


----------



## RockShawn (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks for the positives guys. Bloodwork should give me the basis of the other test I was using. I pinned the AW test E on Monday after the bloodwork. In 3 weeks I'll test again to see how the two compare. 

Leg Workout Monday:
Squats            1x12 @135 warmup
                     3x8 @ 225, 245, 245 (only did three cause I was feeling a pull in my lower abdomin
Sissy Squats (deep)      4x8 @ BW (who the hell named these?)
Balance Lunges             3x8 @ BW
Romanian DL                 4x8 @ 160 on cables
Standing Curls              4x8 @ 100 - single leg machine
Superset:
      Weighted decline crunch 4x10 w/ 35lb plate
      Seated Calves 4x20 @ 115

Meal timing got screwed up Monday. Also didn't take dbol and Halo early enough. Tried chewing them up, but they still didn't hit till mid WO. 
Pinned AW Test E with old Deca - some pip, a little sore, but used 1" in right glute instead of 1.25"

Weight as of Tuesday morning (post Void) 241.5
Let's stay on schedule today.


----------



## RockShawn (Feb 8, 2012)

Much Better Chest day yesterday. Missed a meal but took all my supps on time. Ttied a little experiment since I volunteered myself for a contest I have no business being in. I need to flat BB bench a lot, so one of the trainers suggested doing some sets with bands in addition to the weights. Didin't make my 1RM try of 365, but i was closer than I thought - think I warmed up a little too much. Here's what happened.

Flat BB Bench:
15 @ bar and 90lb bands
12 @ 135 + 90lb bands
12 @ 135 + 90lb bands
4 @ 315
1 @ 365  -  fail
15 @ 135 + 90lb bands
****Tried the bands to help with explosiveness off the bottom, bassically wore myself out - good workout though.

Incline BB
6 @ 225
6 @ 255

Incline DB
10 @ 70's
6 @ 100's
8 @ 75's
******I was all over the place trying to get in my rep range of 8

Incline Flye
8 @ 55's
8 @ 55's
8 @ 55's
8 @ 55's

Cable Crossovers
4 sets of 20 @ 70 on the machine I was on
Used drop sets 

HAnging leg raises ***** 4X10
Donkey Calves ******* 4x20 @ 270

Chest was shot - really felt my tri's too. thinking the bands are responsible for that.


----------



## RockShawn (Feb 10, 2012)

Thursday Update:

Pinned the AW test E again today, no initial pip but I was sore as hell tonight. Meals went well, I missed one but felt fine in the gym, all supps were on time today.

Weight: 241 - still seeing the top two rows of abs. feeling a little puffy but I stopped the proviron untill later in the cycle and the mast till later. I'll start back on Clen and t3 next week after a 2 week break - this time I'll stay on all the way through with ketotifen 

***Back***
Pull ups:
5 x 8ish @ my BW 241 - just taking these to failure. last set was 5 reps

Wide grip pull downs:
4 x 8 @ 200

Deadllfit:
12 @ 135
10 @ 225
10 @ 225
10 @ 275
10 @ 225

Bent Over Rows:
10 @ 225
8 @ 225
8 @ 225
8 @ 225

Incline DB Curls:
10 @ 35's
10 @ 35's
10 @ 35's
9 @ 40's 
8 @ 50's

Standing Concentration curls:
12 @ 30
12 @ 30
12 @ 30
10 @ 35
10 @ 35

Weighted decline crunch and Seated Calf Raises
5x10 @ 35lb plate *********4 x 20 @ 115

A little dissapointed in my lifts, not all were to failure. The deadlifts really wore me out after doing pull-ups, but I need width more than thichness right now so I'm ok with it. Had little energy left for Biceps, but they got pretty crampy anyways.


----------



## Dath (Feb 10, 2012)

Workouts are looking solid Rockshawn...How's the higher dose of adex working for ya?
How mgs of E are you on


----------



## RockShawn (Feb 10, 2012)

Dath said:


> Workouts are looking solid Rockshawn...How's the higher dose of adex working for ya?
> How mgs of E are you on



Thanks bro. Still have knots under my nipples. If the adex doesn't knock em out in a week I'll hit the nolva. Still sitting at 1g of E. think I'll go 1.2 next two weeks while I'm still on deca. And may change some stuff to extend this out a little. I've got some npp coming and may hit that the E, tren and mast for 6 weeks before doing the cut. The show I'm trying to hit isn't till June. I plan on leaving myself a good amount of time to cut.


----------



## Dath (Feb 11, 2012)

RockShawn said:


> Thanks bro. Still have knots under my nipples. If the adex doesn't knock em out in a week I'll hit the nolva. Still sitting at 1g of E. think I'll go 1.2 next two weeks while I'm still on deca. And may change some stuff to extend this out a little. I've got some npp coming and may hit that the E, tren and mast for 6 weeks before doing the cut. The show I'm trying to hit isn't till June. I plan on leaving myself a good amount of time to cut.



In June Right on bro!
What weight you shooting to step on stage at?


----------



## RockShawn (Feb 11, 2012)

Dath said:


> In June Right on bro!
> What weight you shooting to step on stage at?



My goal is 220-225 - I've never been on stage before, nor have I ever actually cut to the point of being ready to step on stage. This is all new to me. I may be heavier or lighter, really dunno. I'm gonna give myself 16 weeks to cut to make sure I get there.

So basically this cycle is somewhat of a moving target. I think I'm gonna just extend the bulk phase until I'm 16 weeks out then really get strict on the diet and start the cutting compounds.


----------



## RockShawn (Feb 11, 2012)

Friday Log Update:
meals went well today. still sore as hell in the left glute from the shot. Supps all on time.

Shoulders and Triceps

Rotator cable
2 x 18 inside
3 x 12 outside

Overhead DB Presses
12 @ 65 - warmup
10 @ 85
8  @ 90
8  @ 80
8  @ 70

seated Front Raises
4 x 10 @ 35's

Leaning Laterals
4 x 12 @ 35's

Reverse Pec Deck
12 @ 60
12 @ 80
12 @ 100
10 @ 120
8 @ 120

Tricep pressdowns
5 x 10 @ 190 (full stack on triple pulley cable)

Skull crushers
5 X 8 @ 70

Workout felt good. Had a lot of aggression thanks to the AW Halo pre workout. I'm not really feeling good hard pumps yet, I am starting to notice that I'm holding more water - which was to be expected with the DEca and EQ both. Vascularity is still high and I don't seem to be gaining any fat, just extra water. Gonna finnish out 2 more weeks of the DEca and switch to NPP for 6 weeks and add tren for pumps. 

Saturday and Sunday = rest


----------



## RockShawn (Feb 12, 2012)

Sunday afternoon, Left glute from Test e injection still very sore. Upper body is pretty sore as well, really hit the shoulders hard. May take it easy tomorrow and try to work gluteus and hams, don't think squatting is gonna be possible with the pain i'm in. We'll see in the morning. 

I started the clen and T3 again today for the next two weeks. Tomorrow I'll be adding tren also with the test e, Deca and eq.


----------



## RockShawn (Feb 14, 2012)

No workout on Monday. I pinned my gear at 10am like always, this time I decided to completely isolate the Test E to see if that's where the pip is coming from. In the past two injections I blended the Test E with the deca 300 I am taking. I've never had pip from the deca before, but I thought I'd separate just to make sure.

Pinned right glute with AW test E only at 10am yesterday and I couldn't walk or sit by 4pm. I am Holy fucking sore. I guess the Deca was actually taming the Test down cause the other injection site (left glute, low) took 1cc deca 300, 1cc EQ 300 and .5cc Tren Ace 100 - with no pip at all. 

So no legs for me on Monday, and I'll prolly be resting out today as well.


----------



## RockShawn (Feb 15, 2012)

Tuesday. No workout, I feel horrible about missing, but there is no way I can limp around the gym. Plus my elbows are starting to ache a little and I think the extra rest now will help me propel forward next week and beyond.


----------



## Dath (Feb 15, 2012)

How's the right glute feeling today Rock

You been training hard, Couple days rest can give a nice boost!
How many weeks with the Deca now?


----------



## RockShawn (Feb 15, 2012)

Dath said:


> How's the right glute feeling today Rock
> 
> You been training hard, Couple days rest can give a nice boost!
> How many weeks with the Deca now?


 
I'm hurting pretty bad still. Walking without a limp today  . Deca has been in play for 5 weeks now. Was gonna take it 6 then I'm gonna switch to NPP for a couple of weeks as I transition to prop over the long esters. 

I think this will be a good time for a short break to heal up. Really looking forward to getting the tren in full swing and hit the masteron. 

Today more rest, maybe a massage and definitely some sauna. Diet has fallen apart a little as I've been having more carbs, mostly pasta and some rice. Refill my glycogen stores and hit it again as soon as I can.


----------



## RockShawn (Feb 15, 2012)

Ok tried to go to the gym tonight and think I did more damage than good. I think what did me in was an arm wrestling challenge Sunday night. DOMS just now setting in from that.

 Definitely resting out this week. Shoulders are still way sore from friday, and my elbows are killing me. Starting some peps for the elbows - tb500 see if I can get them back better. Lots of rest, glutamine and ibuprofen for me.


----------



## RockShawn (Feb 20, 2012)

A week of rest sucks so bad. Mentally I'm feeling defeated, but deep down, I know it has done me good. Restarting Workouts today. I've revamped my lifting schedule as I may have been overtraining a bit lately. I'm simplifying and focusing more on my lagging areas.

Started DP cut mix today - Stuff is so smooth. Still have a couple of weeks on E at lowered dose, not more Deca and EQ increased to 900. Still a knot under the left nip, upped dex to 1mg and Nolva to 40mg. Also quit dbol - I feel a ton better too.


----------



## RockShawn (Feb 24, 2012)

Let's play catch up here.

Monday: Back and Bi's

This is the last time I'll train these together. I never get a good pump on Bi's after lifting back.

Pulldowns:
12 x 180 warmup
10 x 240
9 x 240
8 x 220 - explode and accellerate
8 x 220 - explode and accellerate

Bent Over Rows - kept body parallel to the ground
12 x 95
10 x 135
10 x 135
8 x 155 - explode and accellerate
8 x 155 - explode and accellerate

Low Rows - Cables
12 x 160
10 x 200
8 x 200
8 x 180
8 x 180

Standing Biceps
12 x 75
10 x 105
10 x 105
8 x 105 - explode and accellerate
6 x 105 - explode and accellerate

Incline DB curls
10 x 40's
8 x 40's
8 x 30's
8 x 30's

Standing Concentration Curls
4 @ 10 x 25's

Standing Calves
4 @ 20 x 270 - 6 plates

Feeling pretty run down. Elbows are killing. Gonna get help with the diet. It's not really workning for me. I'm not gaining weight, but I am definitely getting leaner and harder.

This week I started the DP CutMix at 225mg ED + 50mg Tren A, EQ at 900mg/wk, Test E @ 500mg/wk. Ai's are still way up due to lump under my nipples. Ordered some formeron, caber and letro too - one of those has to work.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 24, 2012)

IN4 the ride Rock! Hit it hard


----------



## RockShawn (Feb 24, 2012)

~RaZr~ said:


> IN4 the ride Rock! Hit it hard



Thx bro!


----------



## RockShawn (Feb 28, 2012)

Alright, lets get back on track! Last week was crazy. I did hit the gym on Tuesaday and Friday last week, but just had so much going on I couldn't log. The weekend was great, great date with my wife and plenty of rest.

Here are some update photos from last thursday.


----------



## RockShawn (Feb 28, 2012)

So I also started a new diet this week laid out by a local guy helping me with my prep. All whole foods, no powders: Looks like this:
M1: 1 cup egg whites 
        1 omega egg
        1 cup oat meal, dry measure


M2: 7oz (cooked weight) chicken
       8oz sweet potato


M3: 9oz (cooked weight) tilapia
        vegtables


M4: 7oz (cooked weight) chicken 
        8oz sweet potato


M5: (post workout meal) 8oz tilapia 
        1 cup cooked white rice


M6:  7oz chicken
         vegtables

And some of my supps changed a bit too. A lot more carbs than I've been taking in, but we'll see how I respond. 15 weeks to show. I'll Post up Weekly pics so I can track better.


----------



## RockShawn (Feb 28, 2012)

Monday: Time to Work - Gonna go to a three day per week format for a little while. Too much family stuff going on right now for any more than that. Also started cardio this week. Yipee!

6:30 AM - 45 minutes LISS @140BPM

Push Workout:
Overhead Presses: To Failure
12 @ 55's - warm up
10 @ 75's
10 @ 75's
8 @ 75's - Explode and accelerate
6 @ 75's - Explode and accelerate

Incline Press: really felt this in the upper chest after fatiguing the delts - To Failure
12 @ 55's - warm up
10 @ 85's
10 @ 85's
8 @ 85's
8 @ 75's

HS - Wide Chest: to failure each time
10 @ 6 Plates
8 @ 6 Plates
8 @ 6 Plates
8 @ 6 Plates

Tricep Pressdowns:
10 @ 160
8 @ 160
8 @ 160
12 @ 160, 130, 100 drop set

Leaning Leteral Raises: just to finish off the delts
12 @ 30's
10 @ 35's
10 @ 35's

Ab Ball Crunches:
2 sets @ 10 straight + 10 each side

New preworkout EVP has really helped with focus the last 2 workouts. Pleanty of energy. The tren pump is awesome and getting better each workout.


----------



## RockShawn (Feb 28, 2012)

Tuesday:

6:30 AM - 45 Minutes LISS @ 140bpm

No lifting today. Lets concentrate on Diet!


----------



## RockShawn (Feb 28, 2012)

Gear breakdown:

Using DP Cut Mix 150 @ 1.5cc ed = 525 Test Prop, 525 Tren Ace, 525 Mast Prop
Adding to that 25mg Tren Ace and 25mg Mast to bring the grand total to:

Test Prop - 525mg/wk
Tren Ace - 700mg/wk
Mast Prop - 700mg/wk
EQ - 600mg/wk
Clen/T3 at 100mcg/50mcg - 2 weeks on 2 weeks off
HGH - 4iu - 5 on 2 off
Hcg - 500iu/wk
Arimidex .5mg ed
Nolva 20mg ed - Trying to kill a gyno lump
Caber @ .5mg/day and Letro @ 2.5mg/day to kill the gyno I got Going on right now.

Blood Work shows my Testosterone off the chart - 3 weeks ago my Free Test was 1200.
As of yesterday its over 1500 (they didn't even give me an actual number) Estradiol is 105.3 - I need help analyzing this info. My HDL is 14 also - This is down from 34 just 6 week ago.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 1, 2012)

Looking awesome Rock! You're legs look great! You are doing a great job and your diet and workouts are clearly working for you.


----------



## RockShawn (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you Miss!  Now if only my midsection would let go of the rest of the fat. Lol. I must have patience.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 1, 2012)

RockShawn said:


> Thank you Miss! Now if only my midsection would let go of the rest of the fat. Lol. I must have patience.


 
Your welcome! Yeah im having the same problem lol, but it takes time and yeah it def takes patience. You can do it though, keep up the great work!


----------



## RockShawn (Mar 1, 2012)

Wednesday Workout:
6:00 AM 45 Min LISS cardio @ 140 BPM

Evening Lifting - Pulls - Just trying something different for a few weeks.

Pullups - Close grip underhand
12, 10, 10, 6, 6

Vbar Pulldowns
10 @ 160
10 @ 160
8 @ 160
8 @ 155, 130 drop set

HS Low Rows
12 @ 180
10 @ 230
10 @ 230
8 @ 230

Rack Pulls
12 @ 225
8 @ 275
8 @ 275
6 @ 275

Seated Bicep BB Curl
12 @ 75
10 @ 75
10 @ 75
10 @ 75

DB Preacher Curl
12 @ 30's
10 @ 30's
10 @ 30's
10 @ 30's
10 @ 30's - Forced Reps

Hanging Leg Raises
4 x 10

Weighted decline crunch
4 x 10 with 25lb plate

Killed the abs good. Still not feeling a pump when I do Bi's - but all my other muscles get great pump. Diet Spot on Today


----------



## RockShawn (Mar 1, 2012)

Thursday - Cardio

6:30 AM 45 Minutes LISS @140BPM


----------



## Dath (Mar 1, 2012)

Keep hitting it Rock...here for the ride bro.
How's the diet change treating ya


----------



## RockShawn (Mar 2, 2012)

Dath said:


> Keep hitting it Rock...here for the ride bro.
> How's the diet change treating ya


 
thanks Dath!

Diet is killer. I'm not used to cooking this much. At first it was hard to eat that much food, now I'm still a little hungry after each meal. This is a caloric deficit from where I was, so I should see results in a couple of weeks. I feel like I've filled out a bit, but the calipers are still holding at 9. I think the cardio is gonna really help. I'm gonna switch back and forth between LISS and HIIT week by week to keep shocking my body.

Friday Cardio: 
 45 minutes LISS @ 140 BPM - 5:15AM

Later.....Legs


----------



## RockShawn (Mar 3, 2012)

Friday legs:

Hammies and glutes
Romanian DL
12 x 185
10 x 225 @ 4

Leg curls
12 x 80
10 x 130
10 x 130
8  x 120
8  x 120

Kick backs
3 sets @ 10 x 100,130, 150

Abs


----------



## RockShawn (Mar 3, 2012)

Saturday:

5:30am 45 minutes LISS @ 140 bpm


----------



## RockShawn (Mar 5, 2012)

Well boys and girls I made a bold move over the weekend. I feel like I've done a decent job of gettin myself where I am today, but I need massive help to prep for this contest. So I hired a coach. 

Jake Baumgartner is now doing my prep. We hammered out diet and supplements last night and will be working on the rest this week. I'm really excite to work with Jake, he really takes the time to listen and he cares about your goals and how best to get you there. Not to mention he's a super nice guy. 

From here on out I won't be posting specifics, but will post mostly progress pics as I go along.


----------



## Dath (Mar 5, 2012)

^^^^ excellent move bringing someone else in bro !!

As he goes over your diet/ training and Tweeks it here n there your gonna see great changes.
It's amazed me how even something SIMPLE  as too much gum everyday can effect your gains. Things you would never give a second thought too.
Understand the limited specifics you can post as these trainers are very protective of there individual plans.
Best of luck Rock


----------



## RockShawn (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks Dath. I'm super pumped. I know he's gonna get me to the next level. 

I really appreciate your support too. I love the accountability. Now it's time for me to get as shredded as you!!


----------



## RockShawn (Mar 21, 2012)

Still Alive. Just been super busy. BSFBOSS - aka Jake - Is kicking my tail into shape. Things are really looking good. Ill post pics later today.


----------



## RockShawn (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 21, 2012)

Killer/dry looking legs man! Keep up the good work


----------



## RockShawn (Mar 22, 2012)

^^Thanks bro. Too bad I won't be getting judged on them. I'm entering the physique division. I'm not big enough at my height for bb and may even be a bit big for mp so were gonna slim down a bit. But with board shorts, the wheels won't be seen.


----------



## RockShawn (Mar 23, 2012)

Here are some shots from this morning. What a difference a week makes!


----------



## RockShawn (Mar 26, 2012)

Monday, March 26th, 2012

This just got real. Diet has gone Keto, cardio has gone 2-a-days and meds have dropped to an all time low. Gotta go for the beach body look and burn off some muscle - not fun. I have to keep the goal in mind, and it's not just to step on stage but it's to WIN! I'm gonna do everything I have to to get myself to that point. The judges are really discounting guys with "too much" muscle. Which I never thought I would be in that category, but apparently I am. 

Working with BSFBOSS has been top notch. I'm not worried about a thing. He's gonna get me right where I need to be!!

Today will be cardio am, Pushes for lifting and post WO cardio.


----------



## RockShawn (Mar 27, 2012)

Cardio AM and PM today. daily changes with the new diet and extra cardio. gettin good!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm here for the rest of the ride Bro, looking good. Very cool that Jake is coaching you, seems you two make a great team!!


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 6, 2012)

Thank you sir. I still go a ways to go for stage. We hit a small "stall" last week. Hopefully I made up for it this week. 

Gettin blood work today also. Last week found out my E2 was sky high at 222. Retaining water and crying at the drop of a hat. Changed AI and gonna see how it and my GH actually test out.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 6, 2012)

222? WTF?? Get that in check ASAP.


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 7, 2012)

Yes I know. I'm still not convinced that it wasn't the HCG shot that I took the morning before that blood test.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 7, 2012)

RockShawn said:


> Yes I know. I'm still not convinced that it wasn't the HCG shot that I took the morning before that blood test.



Could have been, but keep a close eye on it.


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 7, 2012)

11 full weeks to go. Weighed in at 226 this morning. I'll post pics later. A wall has definitely been hit, but just read a journal entry in sassy's log along with some from 5150 that just kicked my ass into superman mode. Head down, volume up keep pushing. 

Is it worth it, hell yes it is. That last two weeks seem like an eternity of two a day cardio and 4 days lifting. I've had more failure in the last two weeks than I've had in months and mentally I was feeling defeated. Not seeing progress with my own eyes and shrugging off compliments by others as I deal with my self image. 

Not any more. A new day starts today. 11 weeks to stage and I need to kick it in high gear. Glad to have a place of motivation like IMF. 

Alright bsfboss, let's kick it up a notch. We got this.


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 7, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Could have been, but keep a close eye on it.



Got bloods yesterday after switching up AI and getting off hcg for the week. I think my free adex with my gear order was bunk. Got some GP in now and some strips of adex I bought from z. All should be good now.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 7, 2012)

RockShawn said:


> 11 full weeks to go. Weighed in at 226 this morning. I'll post pics later. A wall has definitely been hit, but just read a journal entry in sassy's log along with some from 5150 that just kicked my ass into superman mode. Head down, volume up keep pushing.
> 
> Is it worth it, hell yes it is. That last two weeks seem like an eternity of two a day cardio and 4 days lifting. I've had more failure in the last two weeks than I've had in months and mentally I was feeling defeated. Not seeing progress with my own eyes and shrugging off compliments by others as I deal with my self image.
> 
> ...



I've never competed, I've gotten to the stage of contest dieting and bailed. So from that aspect I can't really comment.

But adversity, oh fuck yeah I've dealt with plenty as we all have. You have to look adversity in the fucking eye, spit in it's face and decide are YOU going to succeed or are YOU gonna let adversity win? Because YOU are the only one in control, YOU and nobody but YOU.

YOU have a great team behind you, Jake, people here that show support. But YOU control the whole thing Brother. Head down, volume up, ready to kick some ass!!!!

YOU got this???


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 7, 2012)

Thank you!!


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 9, 2012)

Ok Monday starts a brand new week. Here are my update pics from Saturday. Maybe a little tighter. Jake changed the diet up for this week and we are starting HIIT cardio and more of a circuit style lifting. Wall is coming down, time to blast through!!!


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 9, 2012)

E2 is now 27.3 - woohoo got it killed. but now my elbows hurt. Oh well. I used a mixture of Z's egistrozol and purity solution's Letro to kill it. loos like it worked. Test is still 1362 at just 250mg/wk - I'm stoked - now just gotta get the HDL up.


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 9, 2012)

Holy crap, this new lifting routine kicked my butt tonight. 1 push, 1 pull, 1 leg exercise for 8-12 reps each to failure in a circuit. 3 different circuits - basically 9 giant sets on major muscle groups. KILLER!! can't wait for Wednesday to do it again.


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 11, 2012)

Tuesday: 30 minutes H I IT cardio a.m. and p.m.


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 11, 2012)

Wednesday: 4/11

A.M. - 30 minutes HIIT cardio

Diet is working great. Plenty of energy on lowered calories, my body feels like a furnace.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 11, 2012)

All is on point here, you got this.

Head down, volume up, ready to kick ass!!


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 11, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> All is on point here, you got this.
> 
> Head down, volume up, ready to kick ass!!




Hell yeah!! I can't wait to do update pics this week - It's amazing what a 1400 calorie deficit does to bodyfat!!


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 11, 2012)

Wed: 4/11 
P.M. 

Push/ pull/ leg giant sets.  Heart rate monitor said I burned 1500 calories in that 1.25hr session. It kicked my ass!! Hooyah


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 12, 2012)

Thurs: AM

30 min HIIT

Cravings are sneaking back up on me. Stress sucks. Someone please throw away the chocolate chunk cookie dough in the freezer!! Focus focus focus.


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 14, 2012)

Friday: AM

30 min HIIT

PM
Push-Pull-Abs for 3 giant sets. 
My lifting partner and I decided out legs couldn't take another day of lifting with all the cardio that is completely leg dominant. So today we subbed the leg lifts with ab lifts. Wood chops to be exact. One giant set with high to low and one with low to high. 

This feels great.


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 14, 2012)

Saturday: AM

Weigh in time: moving a little slow this morning so I'm behind schedule by about an hour. 

221

Down 5 lbs from last Saturday. Everything's looking and feeling way tighter too.

Pics later!


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 14, 2012)

Update pics:


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Apr 14, 2012)

Looking big!! Keep it up!


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks stfu. It's amazing that the leaner I get through this process the more people comment on my size. I feel kinda skinny but I love the way things are going. 

Thanks for stopping by!!


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 16, 2012)

Sunday: really sore everywhere but 3:00pm got the lifting accomplished.


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 16, 2012)

Monday: 4/16 

I'm 10 weeks out. Kinda feeling like crunch time. I think after last week, we've found the formula my body likes. I'm looking forward to another successful week. 

AM - 30 min HIIT cardio. Hooahh!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 16, 2012)

10 weeks Bro, head down, volume up and kicking ass!!!


----------



## AustinGal (Apr 16, 2012)

I'll join ya on the 30 min HIIT! Bring it.

B


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 16, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> 10 weeks Bro, head down, volume up and kicking ass!!!



It Hurts so good. Hope the Fam is doing well. Thanks for the kick in the tail!



AustinGal said:


> I'll join ya on the 30 min HIIT! Bring it.
> 
> B



The best part of waking up is HIIT in your cup, urrrrr something like that. 
10 Weeks I'll be on stage in your neck of the woods. Adela Garcia Classic in Pflugerville. Hooahh!

Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 16, 2012)

Monday PM. 30 min HIIT


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 17, 2012)

Tuesday 4/17 AM

Egg whites and oatmeal then headed off for cardio. 

Left knee started to hurt pretty bad yesterday, but I was able to power through. Feels the same this morning, hoping it clears up quick. Cardio doesn't bother it, but standing up and initial walking is tough. Hopefully I can see the chiro later today for some cold laser treatment.


----------



## AustinGal (Apr 17, 2012)

Shawn...I'll be stopping by the Adela! Will say hello. Kill it.

B


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 17, 2012)

Cool


----------



## FordFan (Apr 17, 2012)

great work Rock.  I wish I could get my legs to look 1/2 way like that.  my knees just can't take much


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks FF. I've got some bad knees too, but I learned how to box squat with a wide stance and Dead Lift sumo style. It has made a world of difference. What no one can really see from these pics is I have a genetically "old man" ass. Sucker is tough to develop. 

Give some variations a try. It hurt the first few times and I wrapped my knees good, but got to where I was squating 315 for 6-8 reps in 4 sets. Doing too much cardio now to even think about heavy squats. LOL.


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 18, 2012)

Wednesday 4/18 AM

Egg whites and oatmeal. Getting ready for HIIT cardio and a long ass day. Gotta do some traveling today. I hate having to eat cold chicken and rice. oh well

Yesterday PM lifting went awesome. I wasn't gonna do legs since my knee was tweaked but I pushed it a little with Romanian DL's and air squats just to keep a leg movement in the routine. Felt good, no pain. Still doing the MMA style circuit training. Freaking pumps on that workout are insane!!


----------



## AustinGal (Apr 18, 2012)

MMA is badass. Ever tried Crossfit? It's pretty insane as well.

Have a great day!

B


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 18, 2012)

AustinGal said:


> MMA is badass. Ever tried Crossfit? It's pretty insane as well.
> 
> Have a great day!
> 
> B



No Crossfit yet. I'm bideing my time for that. They don't look any fun to me.


----------



## AustinGal (Apr 18, 2012)

Hmmmm well there is an element of fun in the pain. Seriously though...The WOD's are nuts but you feel like a rockstar afterwards.


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 18, 2012)

Wednesday PM

30 min HIIT 

Damn sore everywhere. Double the BCAAs and still dying. Knee is starting to really bug me. I may have to rest out a couple of workouts to heal up. I'll determine in the morning. Supposed to give blood sometime soon, tomorrow may be the day so I don't feel like crap about missing workouts for 24 hrs. Give blood and rest. What a regimen.


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 18, 2012)

Rock, just read through the whole log and I must say it is a DAMN good one. You look awesome too man, keep it up, the leaner you is definitely a good look


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks a ton bro. I've had to leave out some specifics since I'm working with a coach so there are some holes in it. Trying to keep it up. 

Time for you to start one!!


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 19, 2012)

Thursday AM

Egg whites and oatmeal. Bout to head out. 30 min HIIT

I'll be traveling this weekend so I've been cooking my ass off trying to be prepared.


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 20, 2012)

Wow. Thursday evening was a Super long long night of traveling. I'm dead!
Got to the hotel at 2:15AM
It's 8:00 and I'm just getting around but planed on resting out this morning anyways. I'll do my HIIT 30 min tonight then in the morning I'm gonna meet an old friend who opened a gym to check out his stuff. He does high intensity-fat burning classes so that will be my cardio tomorrow. Can't wait to see him, he'll never recognize me. Hahaha


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 22, 2012)

Whew what a weekend. Back home now and ready to tackle another week of fat loss. 

Weigh in Friday was 220 so down another pound and tighter. 9 weeks to go. Nerves are gaining on me, but I know I'm in good hands with Jake and I have to put the work in no matter what. Head down, volume up.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 23, 2012)

9 weeks to go, now is the time to up the focus. You know what you have to do, get after it!!!

Head down, volume up, kick ass!!!


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 23, 2012)

Head down - check
Volume up - check
Kickin ass - check check!


----------



## AustinGal (Apr 23, 2012)

HA! Kill it!


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 24, 2012)

Tuesday 4/24 AM

Late getting to cardio this morning. But I'm on it.


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 25, 2012)

Wednesday 4/25

Went in to give blood yesterday at 3 o'clock. So last night's cardio and this morning's cardio were off the books. I feel like a truck hit me. 

Either I was just super tired or giving a pint of blood took a lot more out of me than I thought it would. Get my meals back going and I should be okay today for lifting.

I am also trying a two day colon cleanse to see if I can get things back to regular. I know it's gross but I guess all of the diet changes over this time period has really got my insides messed up.


----------



## AustinGal (Apr 25, 2012)

Adding Chlorophyllto water..REALLY helps. Slight mint taste and green water...but a great way to detox the insides.


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 25, 2012)

AustinGal said:


> Adding Chlorophyllto water..REALLY helps. Slight mint taste and green water...but a great way to detox the insides.



Thanks for the tip. This is really getting silly. And the drier I get the worse this problem is gonna be I'm afraid.


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 26, 2012)

Thursday 4/26 AM

Eating and headed out for cardio. This has been a tricky week. My mind is really messing with my mind if that makes sense. I'm really fighting hunger and at 2055 cals a day, my subconscious is telling me "it's ok to have a few more cause your at a huge cal deficit". Gotta stay the course. Scales are back and forth right now. 220 seems to be my bottom basement floor for the time being.


----------



## AustinGal (Apr 26, 2012)

I hear ya on tricky weeks. Stick with it....you'll plow right through!

B


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 26, 2012)

PM cardio

HIIM - High Intensity Interval Mountain biking. 

Great ride. 45 minutes of legs and lungs burning. Beats the hell out of a stationary.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 26, 2012)

Getting closer, now is the time to really focus on the prize. You can do this, I have faith in you!!!


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 26, 2012)

Thank you anabolic!  It's been a challenging week. Fighting the food demons LOL. Not sure if I made any progress this week yet. Some days it looks like it and some days I look softer. Just really messin with my head. 

I Appreciate your support and encouragement.


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 30, 2012)

Weekend update here:

Saturday was weigh in and rest day. Every muscle in my body is sore. (yes even today Monday) weigh in was 219.5 so 1 more lb of fat gone. I'll try and get pics up later. 8 WEEKS TO GO!!!

Talking with bsfboss, we are basically down to the lower abdominal section. He has been such an asset and encouragement. We're gonna tweak the diet a bit by adding in some green veggies to two meals and see if we can't get some regularity going. My insides are so resistant to all this. Hopefully the green beans will help with hunger too. 

Cheat meal Saturday night was pizza and some brownies an ice cream. Probably my last one like this. Sunday was a messed up day, but got my meals in and lifted - MMA circuit. Ready to hit it again!! Hooahh


----------



## AustinGal (Apr 30, 2012)

kicking ass!


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks Barb!


----------



## RockShawn (May 1, 2012)

Here are the update pics from last saturday. 8 Weeks and counting. 219.5lb 

Amazingly I'm still pushing the same weight as I was when I was on a higher calorie diet. Things are going great, just gotta stay focused. I have to get control of my mind and quit letting myself think it's ok to eat a handful of almonds when I feel hungry just cause hey they're almonds and I've got calories to spare. Not a good mentality. This is testing my mental toughness much more than it is my physical. Mornings are tough to get out of bed, and all damn snack crackers in my pantry for the kids taunt me daily.


----------



## RockShawn (May 3, 2012)

Brutal day and week. Feeling like a truck parked on my chest. Coughing all sorts of crap up. This came on quick. Missed cardio this am but lifted tonight and felt good. Felt strong. Diet was on point today fo sho. Can't believe another week is gone.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 3, 2012)

RockShawn said:


> Brutal day and week. Feeling like a truck parked on my chest. Coughing all sorts of crap up. This came on quick. Missed cardio this am but lifted tonight and felt good. Felt strong. Diet was on point today fo sho. Can't believe another week is gone.



Up the fluids buddy. Gotta thin out and cough up all that crap.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 3, 2012)

Body is going through lots of changes, CNS is getting fried and your immune system is beat up. Like RaZr said, fluids are so important. Talk with Jake as well and see what he recommends, just keep your head in the game. You got this!!


----------



## RockShawn (May 3, 2012)

Thanks guys. I put down 2 gallons today with 25g BcAAs. This just hit fast. Slept right through my alarm this morning. 

Would mega doses of vitamin C help? I just want chicken soup and a blankie right now.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 3, 2012)

Vitamin C may help, but if its set in only time will make it go away.


----------



## RockShawn (May 3, 2012)

Check!! I sent jake a message we'll make the proper decision I'm sure. 

Thanks for dropping in on me. Hope the family is great!!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 3, 2012)

RockShawn said:


> Check!! I sent jake a message we'll make the proper decision I'm sure.
> 
> Thanks for dropping in on me. Hope the family is great!!



Check on ya everyday.

Family is awesome Bro, thank you!!!


----------



## RockShawn (May 4, 2012)

No workout this morning. Takeing a couple off and see if I can get well quick. Fluids will be through the roof with vitamin C and any other herbal supplement I can throw in. At least the coughing is a good abdominal workout.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 4, 2012)

Get better, eat clean and rest. You'll be back at it in no time better then ever!!


----------



## AustinGal (May 4, 2012)

Hope you get some rest and heal up. It sucks being down but a few days off can make you a beast when you come back
There is a pretty badass product called AIO Cellular Nutrition, check it out. I don't sell ...just drink it. Wheat grass shot help too.

Feel better soon...

B


----------



## RockShawn (May 4, 2012)

Thanks for the encouragement guys/gals. I'm glad this happened now instead of 2 weeks out. I'd really be freaking out then.


----------



## RockShawn (May 5, 2012)

Feeling ok this Morning. Sucked it up and did 45 min fasted cardio. Energy was good just coughing junk up. Time for a little refeed on a cheat meal today.


----------



## RockShawn (May 5, 2012)

I can't believe these are one year apart. Honestly I looked about the same in January of this year when I decided I wanted to compete as you can see from the first photo in my log. I never would have believed I'd be in a Before and After shot like this. Loving it. 7 weeks to go to stage.


----------



## RockShawn (May 5, 2012)

I weighed in at 223 this morning which is 4 pounds heavier than last but coach and I both think I look sharper. Maybe some glycogen restore or something. Anyways, I'm not worried about the scale. Here are the rest of the pics for this week. 

*7 WEEKS OUT - HOLY COW!!!


*


----------



## AustinGal (May 6, 2012)

Holy Crap! You look awesome! You should feel very proud!

B


----------



## RockShawn (May 6, 2012)

AustinGal said:


> Holy Crap! You look awesome! You should feel very proud!
> 
> B



Thank you ma'am. I am proud. I never thought it would take this much work, but seeing the results, especially where I came from, give me a great sense of accomplishment. Now I gotta pull it all together for 7 more weeks.


----------



## RockShawn (May 7, 2012)

Monday AM 

Egg whites and oatmeal before some HIIT cardio. I'm feeling better. Still stuffy and coughing up crap. I'llmake sure to not over do it and end up prolonging this cold. Supposed to lift tonight, MMA style!


----------



## AustinGal (May 7, 2012)

Hope you are 100% soon...Have a great week!

B


----------



## RockShawn (May 7, 2012)

AustinGal said:


> Hope you are 100% soon...Have a great week!



Thanks AG, You too. Stay away from the scales.


----------



## RockShawn (May 7, 2012)

OK, lifting was cancelled tonight. Not sure what it was but I was sick to my stomach once I got to the gym. Came home and ate a little to settle my stomach but still feel dizzy and sick. Maybe it's all the snot. Try again tomorrow.


----------



## RockShawn (May 8, 2012)

Apparently I'm nowhere close to being over this cold. It really hit me like a ton of bricks last night. Today is bad so I have to rest out at least one more day hopefully I can get over this quick.


----------



## AustinGal (May 8, 2012)

REST and then come back hard.


----------



## RockShawn (May 8, 2012)

Thanks B, I think I'm in an overtrained state. I just generally don't feel well all over and I'm not recovering from workout soreness. We're gonna stay out of the gym and tighten up the diet a bit to kick this thing in the ass.


----------



## RockShawn (May 9, 2012)

Being sick and out of the gym is about to drive me crazy. I know I need to rest to get over this but not doing anything in the gym is driving me nuts. Think I'll feel good enough to lift tonight I'm going to at least go in and give it a somewhat of a shot.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 9, 2012)

Do what you can but take care of yourself. If your CNS is fried and your recovery is compromised, you might be doing more harm then good training at 100%. Again, check with Jake and follow what he says, he is in tune with you right now as a good coach should be.

Get well Brother!!


----------



## RockShawn (May 9, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Do what you can but take care of yourself. If your CNS is fried and your recovery is compromised, you might be doing more harm then good training at 100%. Again, check with Jake and follow what he says, he is in tune with you right now as a good coach should be.
> 
> Get well Brother!!



Definitely right on the CNS. I've been trembling a bit and getting dizzy. Not really edgie but just worn out feeling. We're playing it by ear. If I don't feel it's gonna benefit me I won't lift. May end up doing some very low intensity cardio and abs. 

Thanks for your encouragement and I can't wait to help test out product for you guys.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 9, 2012)

RockShawn said:


> Definitely right on the CNS. I've been trembling a bit and getting dizzy. Not really edgie but just worn out feeling. We're playing it by ear. If I don't feel it's gonna benefit me I won't lift. May end up doing some very low intensity cardio and abs.
> 
> Thanks for your encouragement and I can't wait to help test out product for you guys.



Gotta be smart in this game. I'm looking forward to your log too, should be a good one!!


----------



## RockShawn (May 9, 2012)

I felt well enough to go ahead and list tonight. Did the same MMA circuit style training high-intensity. Probably only went about 90% of what I could have but I didn't want to go too hard. Felt good glad I made it.


----------



## RockShawn (May 10, 2012)

Thursday AM

30 minutes MIIT (moderate intensity interval training) kinda sucks but didn't feel I should go all out just yet. Feeling better just getting workouts in right now. Gotta burn but gotta heal too.


----------



## AustinGal (May 10, 2012)

Glad you are on the road to recovery!!


----------



## RockShawn (May 10, 2012)

Thank ya ma'am. Yes I'm finally feeling normal again.


----------



## RockinRolla (May 10, 2012)

Wow!  Awesome log bro!  Hard work paying off!


----------



## RockShawn (May 10, 2012)

RockinRolla said:


> Wow!  Awesome log bro!  Hard work paying off!



Thanks man. I'm gettin there it's been tough but the reward will be worth it.


----------



## juicespringsteen (May 10, 2012)

Man you have come a long way in a short amount of time. Very impressive transformation. Keep up the hard work


----------



## RockShawn (May 11, 2012)

juicespringsteen said:


> Man you have come a long way in a short amount of time. Very impressive transformation. Keep up the hard work



Thanks buddy, man it's been a long time. Guess you've been busy. Hope alls well; how is your diet and training going?


----------



## RockShawn (May 11, 2012)

Much better workouts last night and this Morning both HIIT cardio for 30 minutes. Going to lift tonight I expect to go 110%, feeling great.


----------



## RockShawn (May 11, 2012)

Oh yeah!! Great lifting tonight. I'll log it later. These workouts are insane on the HIT side. Heart rate monitor says I burned 1645 cals while lifting for 48 minutes.


----------



## RockShawn (May 13, 2012)

Well I still haven't logged the workout, but I will. Today is about recuperation. Rest, epsom salt bath and rest. Every thing is so sore. 6 weeks to go!!


----------



## RockShawn (May 15, 2012)

Ok: Here's how we lifted last night. HIT MMA style Circuit.

Each group of exercises are done as one giant set for 3 rounds.

Group 1:
Incline DB Presses: 1x80's warm up then 12x115's, 10x115's, 12x95's
DB Rows Single arm: 3 @12x90 
Standing Leg Curls: 3 @ 12x80

Group 2:
Single Arm Flat DB Press: 3 @ 12x45
Low Cable Rows: 3 @ 12x160
V situps: 3 @ 15reps

Group 3:
Skull Crushers and Close Grip Press: 3 @ 24x80
DB Preacher Curls: 3 @ 12x35
Plank/ Side Plank: 3 @ 30sec plank - 15sec right side plank - 15sec left side plank

It doesn't sound all that difficult, but when you do these as giant sets and you are pushing that many reps it takes every bit of oxygen you can inhale to recover.

Basically we continue to switch aroung the Push-Pull-Leg/Ab exercises so it never gets boring and you work all aspects of the physique.

Today: 30 Min HIIT Cardio on the Precor Climber 2 min on 1 min off.


----------



## BP2000 (May 15, 2012)

RockShawn said:


> Oh yeah!! Great lifting tonight. I'll log it later. These workouts are insane on the HIT side. Heart rate monitor says I burned 1645 cals while lifting for 48 minutes.



You might try LISS cardio if your CNS is getting too overworked.  Or possibly cut down on the superset's and circuit training.  You don't want to fry your CNS or get adrenal failure.  I got it when I was doing high intensity workouts and on a calorie deficit.  So make sure your protect your adrenals.    You might want to supplement with DHEA and Pregnenolone to make sure your body has what it needs for proper recovery. 


Understanding Adrenal Function - DHEA, Cortisol, Pregnenolone


Keep up the good work your transformation is impressive!  May I ask what heart rate monitor you use that calculates calories burned?  That is pretty cool.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 15, 2012)

Glad you are feeling better, that workout looked intense as hell.

Keep going, head down, volume up, kicking ass!!!


----------



## RockShawn (May 15, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> You might try LISS cardio if your CNS is getting too overworked.  Or possibly cut down on the superset's and circuit training.  You don't want to fry your CNS or get adrenal failure.  I got it when I was doing high intensity workouts and on a calorie deficit.  So make sure your protect your adrenals.    You might want to supplement with DHEA and Pregnenolone to make sure your body has what it needs for proper recovery.
> 
> 
> Understanding Adrenal Function - DHEA, Cortisol, Pregnenolone
> ...



Thanks BP. I use a Timex brand chest strap/watch. Don't know exactly how accurate it is on cals, but I know I killed it. 

I've been working on getting my CNS fortified. We're gonna switch to LiSS next week and give me a break. I'll look at that link when I get to my computer. Thanks for the suggestions and compliment.


----------



## RockShawn (May 15, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Glad you are feeling better, that workout looked intense as hell.
> 
> Keep going, head down, volume up, kicking ass!!!



Thanks big guy!! I thought those were gonna be weak little sissy workouts when jake told me to do them. Even my lifting partner said "circuit, like why chicks do?" then he nearly passed out twice during the first giant set. They are way more intense than I ever expected and a great change of pace. 

6 weeks and counting. Damn I'm nervous.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 16, 2012)

RockShawn said:


> Thanks big guy!! I thought those were gonna be weak little sissy workouts when jake told me to do them. Even my lifting partner said "circuit, like why chicks do?" then he nearly passed out twice during the first giant set. They are way more intense than I ever expected and a great change of pace.
> 
> 6 weeks and counting. Damn I'm nervous.



6 weeks, you got this Brother!!!


----------



## Ezskanken (May 16, 2012)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!  You ain't messing around here aren't you.  Looking good brother, really good!


----------



## RockShawn (May 16, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!  You ain't messing around here aren't you.  Looking good brother, really good!



Thanks EZ. Laser focus. Got a short time to kill this thing. I like me like this. I've actually some people say I look too skinney, but I'm loving it. Just gotta buy all new pants. I'm down to a 32 waist which I haven't been since my freshman year in college. Hooyahh


----------



## fit4life (May 16, 2012)

Rockshawn your before and after pics are amazing!  Very inspirational and nice job on transformation, Looking good brother.


----------



## RockShawn (May 17, 2012)

titan said:


> Rockshawn your before and after pics are amazing!  Very inspirational and nice job on transformation, Looking good brother.



Thanks Titan. I appreciate the compliments and recognition. I hope I'm an inspiration, that's one of the main reasons for doing this besides the self satisfaction of achieving a lifelong goal.


----------



## RockShawn (May 17, 2012)

Thursday 5:30AM. 

Getting ready for HIIT cardio. There have lots of unexpected "life" stresses on me the last few weeks that culminated yesterday. Gotta have that mental toughness now more than ever. I think all this training has definitely helped me deal with life more productively and to be able to handle stresses more easily. Great side effect!!


----------



## RockShawn (May 17, 2012)

Thursday PM

More HIIT cardio. Wish I knew what the machine is called that I'm reaming every cardio day. Made by Precor and it's a cross between an elliptical and a climber. Really like that thing and hate it all at the same time.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 17, 2012)

6 more weeks, head down, volume up and kicking ass Bro.

Thanks for the kind words you PM'd, you are a good man.


----------



## RockShawn (May 17, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> 6 more weeks, head down, volume up and kicking ass Bro.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words you PM'd, you are a good man.



You earned those words. Im proud to know you.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 17, 2012)

RockShawn said:


> You earned those words. Im proud to know you.



Completely mutual my friend!!


----------



## RockShawn (May 18, 2012)

Yes!!!! Friday AM - HIIT cardio.

Lift tonight. Feeling really good this week. Going no carb next week to change things up and confuse my body. Kinda ready for a change.

Tomorrow - 5 weeks out ticker. I'll weigh and post pics. Looking really good this week. Feel like I really made progress. Just that little shelf at the bottom around the belly button.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 18, 2012)

5 weeks out, you got this. You have a great coach, a great plan and the fire in your belly to make your dreams come true.

You know what you have to do, now get after it!! I'm here if you need anything.


----------



## dirtbiker666 (May 18, 2012)

RockShawn said:


> After a 6 wk cruze on 300mg/wk Cyp I'm ready to Rock and Roll. I did a juice fast the first week of January and knocked off 17LB. of water and crap. Jumped right into my Cyc Keto Diet and now I'm ready to start. Stats 38yo, 6'2", 235lb, ~12%bf (acording to my calipers, I think I've got more) - Been Training since Jr. High, Back serious 2 years ago.
> 
> Pics and training chart to come.



That juice fast was serious. You mind telling me more about it ? Did you juice your self or get pre bought shit ? And can you give me a full break down ?


----------



## RockShawn (May 18, 2012)

dirtbiker666 said:


> That juice fast was serious. You mind telling me more about it ? Did you juice your self or get pre bought shit ? And can you give me a full break down ?



Hey dirt biker, here is an outline I did on the juice fast. I only did it for 7 days but the info I have is for 14. Yes juice your own and use organic veggies and fruit. below is what I posted about the fast. 

*********** copy below ********
Ok, I've been asked a couple of times what I'm doing as a juice fast. It's pretty simple, I'm juicing fresh veggies and having several servings throughout the day to serve as my meals.

This is a three phase clense for your body. You will lose weight doing this, some water weight, some eliminated toxins and some fat. This fast is to reset your body and eliminate built up toxins so your body can actually absorb nutricious foods. After this fast, you should resume a healthy diet consisting of lean meats, whole fruits and vegetables and good complex carbs.

STAY HYDRATED - Spring water all throughout the day

Step 1: Alpha Reset 3-5 days (depending on when you actually did a clense last)

* In this phase concentrate on green veggies in your juice. I'll give you a recipe at the end.

* You can do some fruit juice in the mornings, but keep the bulk of the juice from GREEN VEGGIES.

* Try to drink some juice every 2-3 hours to help stave off hunger. Make a large batch and take with you if you have to. You can use some lemon, or citrus juice to help preserve the integrity of the juice.

* Stick With it - This will be the toughest phase - DON'T CHEAT

* Don't rely on "store bought" juices. Some are ok later but not on this phase

* Do light exercise through this phase - cardio light weights

* Recipe - "The Hulk" - 1" of ginger root, 4-6 leafs of kale or turnip green, 4 stalks of celery, 1 or 2 large cucumbers, and 2 green apples - Juice in that order - will make about 32oz.

Step 2: Recomp 6 days

* In this phase you will add protein back into your diet. 

* You can now experiment with more juice mixes. These will remain your food source. You should be fluent at juicing now.

* Add Whey Isolate protein either into your juices or by themselves. Try to get 1 gram of protein per pound of lean body mass. LBM = your weight - your Body Fat percentage weight for example if you weigh 200lb. and you are at 20% body fat your lean mass is 200- (200*.20) =160. Don't know your Body Fat? Get a cheap set of calipers.

* Resist the cravings. You can do this for 14 days. It's all mental (and hunger pangs) 

* Resume your regular workouts now as you can. you may not have 100% of your strength for a few days.

* you can use some store bought Organic Juices in this phase, but limit them.

Step 3: Reintroduce - through day 14

* Now you can start reintroducing solid foods into your diet. Go Slow, your digestive track has been without solid food for at least 9 days at this point.

* Lean Meats, Salads, Veggies. Some breads and Complex Carbs are ok but in moderation. Only consume complex carbs in the morning and either 1 hour before workout or one hour after.

* Drop back on the Whey Protein as you'll be getting Protein from the lean meat

* Workout like a "beast"

After day 14 you can make fresh juice a regular part of your diet. Now your body should have shed toxins, weight and loads of water. You should feel refreshed and energized.


----------



## RockShawn (May 19, 2012)

Saturday cardio. Tough to do this on Saturday afternoons. Weigh in was 219.5 and pics to come later.


----------



## dirtbiker666 (May 20, 2012)

RockShawn said:


> Hey dirt biker, here is an outline I did on the juice fast. I only did it for 7 days but the info I have is for 14. Yes juice your own and use organic veggies and fruit. below is what I posted about the fast.
> 
> Thank you so much ! i am going to try it out before I do my first run to drop some weight. Do you have the recipes ? And the only think I am going to have trouble with it organic veggies and fruits.


----------



## RockShawn (May 20, 2012)

dirtbiker666;2837489

Thank you so much ! i am going to try it out before I do my first run to drop some weight. Do you have the recipes ? And the only think I am going to have trouble with it organic veggies and fruits.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Just the recipe in the post with the green veggies.


----------



## RockShawn (May 20, 2012)

Saturday's pics. 5 weeks out


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 21, 2012)

5 weeks out you look good, this is where the mental part is the most critical. I've said it before, but I'll repeat it. Listen to your coach, trust him 100%. Trust in yourself and give it all you've got. Head down, volume up and kick ass!

So close now, can you taste it yet??


----------



## RockShawn (May 21, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> 5 weeks out you look good, this is where the mental part is the most critical. I've said it before, but I'll repeat it. Listen to your coach, trust him 100%. Trust in yourself and give it all you've got. Head down, volume up and kick ass!
> 
> So close now, can you taste it yet??



Brother, truer words have never been spoken. If anyone thinks this just a physical sport, think again. The mental gremlins are everywhere!! I realize I'm competing in Men's Physique, but it's body building just the same. The prep the same the trainings the same the stress is the same; just the size is different. It's nerve racking to put in so much work and effort week after week only to see subtle changes.

Fortunate for me I do have a great coach, and he's able to look at me objectively each week and keep me motivated to go forward, pointing out the the subtle changes that I tend to overlook. And I'm fortunate to have have the support of friends here, especially you Anabolic5150, that keep me pushing and reaching. 

Hell yeah I can taste it!!  Jake made some changes starting this week, we're pulling carbs and shaking things up. I needed this change. My mind has really been playing tricks on me and the weakness I feel in the grocery store was getting tough to bear. 

Thank you my friend. I look forward to your encouragement everyday, it has been a God-send. 5 weeks, I can't wait!!


----------



## tinyshrek (May 21, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> 5 weeks out you look good, this is where the mental part is the most critical. I've said it before, but I'll repeat it. Listen to your coach, trust him 100%. Trust in yourself and give it all you've got. Head down, volume up and kick ass!
> 
> So close now, can you taste it yet??



Couldn't say it any better


----------



## RockShawn (May 21, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> Couldn't say it any better



Thank you ts. I really appreciate and need your support. It means a lot bro.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 21, 2012)

Keep killing it RS! Your transformation is ridiculous brother


----------



## RockShawn (May 21, 2012)

~RaZr~ said:


> Keep killing it RS! Your transformation is ridiculous brother



Thank you my friend. Your help and support has meant a lot to me. I did start the L-tyrosine and more milk thistle. Also some L-theanine for good measure. Good call!!


----------



## dirtbiker666 (May 21, 2012)

You are an inspiration bro keep it up !! How has the cycle been going since you have lowered you doses ? This may be silly but is the comp tested ?? I know some people stop a few weeks out to clear there system.


----------



## RockShawn (May 21, 2012)

dirtbiker666 said:


> You are an inspiration bro keep it up !! How has the cycle been going since you have lowered you doses ? This may be silly but is the comp tested ?? I know some people stop a few weeks out to clear there system.



Thanks bro. I love hearing that!  Never gets old. Doses have been great. I was all over the map man. I'm literally on my TRT dose of test, 150 Masteron eod, and t3 and clen. 

No they won't test for gear at this show. Only if it's a "Natural" show. I'll be on TRT the rest of my life cause of a mishap with my vasectomy so no natty shows for me ever. 

Keep checking in. Hopefully this only gets better and better.


----------



## fullrutt (May 21, 2012)

Wow man so awesome... Your doing a great job keep it up.....


----------



## RockShawn (May 21, 2012)

fullrutt said:


> Wow man so awesome... Your doing a great job keep it up.....



Thanks bro! I need all the support I can get right now. Getting tougher and tougher. Massive mental game.


----------



## RockShawn (May 21, 2012)

So Today was:
AM HIIT cardio - fasted
This morning i felt great, getting into the swing of the new diet regimen. Cardio I felt strong after resting a bit over the weekend.

Afternnon meal timing was off a little cause of some travel but no cheats at all. Not even a stray almond

PM Lifting:
MMA circuit - I'll probably lift like this through the show. Super High Intensity, Flat ass exhausted me. I could just barely keep my eyes open at my son's tee ball game. The no carbs caught up with me quick - 2 full days and dragging ass. Gotta gut it out, no time for excuses or compromise.

Got some goodies from Naps today. Soon I'll be logging a "test" product in their section. Still waiting on it to come in.

Overall great day, just ready to sleep!


----------



## RockShawn (May 22, 2012)

Tuesday 5/22 AM

30 min fasted HIIT. 
Kinda tired but my will is strong. God, fortify my mind today.


----------



## BP2000 (May 22, 2012)

Man your almost 40 and you look fantastic.  What made you want to get in great shape?


----------



## RockShawn (May 22, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> Man your almost 40 and you look fantastic.  What made you want to get in great shape?



Thank you very much. Actually I've always wanted to be a body builder and even though I never went that direction I stayed in shape and got big with football. I let myself go a little after marriage and kid, then 2 years ago, my dad had to have 3 stints put in. He's only 58. It scared me enough to make sure I was in shape and would be around for my kids without a bunch of health probs. I wasn't necessarily obese but I needed that push to get in gear. And as usual I took it to the extreme, but this time, I'm never going back. 

If I can do this anyone can.


----------



## fit4life (May 23, 2012)

Your transformation, dedication, commitment, sharing your knowledge, great advice from others is all outstanding.  Great job, great journal.  Keep killing it Rock. Wishing you great success in your competition.


----------



## RockShawn (May 23, 2012)

Thanks so much Titan. You know I've always been someone who loves to help where I can and this journey has given me a whole new arena to be able to help. I have a passion for helping people get un-fat. IMHO knowledge is only good if you share it!

Thanks for the support. 4.5 weeks to go!!!


----------



## fireazm (May 23, 2012)

rockshawn
wow man
amazing
thank you for the juicing advice
i love my juiceman Jr
any other juice recipes you reccomend?

also did you feel the test even at 150mg a week helped in terms of fat loss
also the clen kinda scares me as it seems like many seem dizzy and massive headaches ect

awsome job man


----------



## RockShawn (May 23, 2012)

fireazm said:


> rockshawn
> wow man
> amazing
> thank you for the juicing advice
> ...



Thank you bro. The thing about juicing is its hard to go wrong. I used a lot of the recipes that came with the juicer. The recipe I gave in my post was specific for cleansing.  I loved experimenting with different fruits, but that got expensive. 

On the test, my TRT dose is 375mg a week. The masteron is 150mg eod. I'm definitely a proponent of smaller doses. I really believe your body only has so many receptors to accept exogenous testosterone. Any more than what they can handle is a waste. This is the highest I've been since March and fat burn has been phenomenal. No more than 1g a week for me ever again. I hear ya in the clen. I'm only at 40mcg split in two doses per day and today I got my first dizzy after a set of bench press. I'm gonna monitor it real well. 

Thanks for the support bro!!


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (May 23, 2012)

Lots of good info in here. Keep up the good work Shawn


----------



## RockShawn (May 23, 2012)

MrSaturatedFat said:


> Lots of good info in here. Keep up the good work Shawn



Thanks MSF. You too. I'll be checking on ya. If you need anything let me know. You've definitely got a good plan going. Great results in such a short time.


----------



## fireazm (May 23, 2012)

I gotta say Rock and MrSaturdated

these logs are unbelievably detailed
I was curious have you ever considered DNP
even at 200mg a day
i know what people say it will kill you blah blah
but then again I heard its safer than clen lol


great log


----------



## RockShawn (May 23, 2012)

fireazm said:


> I gotta say Rock and MrSaturdated
> 
> these logs are unbelievably detailed
> I was curious have you ever considered DNP
> ...



Thanks fire!! I appreciate your support here. 

I actually looked into DNP at one time before I hired a prep coach. I'm going with his experience. We've talked at length about all the different compounds that can be used, and in the end he's more concerned about my overall health than just getting me to the stage. If he felt it was a better product over clen then we'd prolly be there. I've done clen before and at the levels I'll be running I should have few side effects. DNP scares me a little bit. There are too many mixed reviews for my comfort level. Thanks for the compliments and for stopping by bro.


----------



## RockShawn (May 24, 2012)

AM fasted HIIT cardio -30 minutes. 

Starting to feel sick again. I don't know what else I can take. I'm on everything and the kitchen sink. Tyrosine, theanine, wellness formula, vit c, b12, multi pack. My system must just be toast. 

Results from the no carbs are definitely showing though. This weeks pics are gonna look good. Zero cheats and making every workout count. 

Later...


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (May 24, 2012)

Hey man, how many days in a row do you go no carb? do you still eat nuts on those days?


----------



## RockShawn (May 24, 2012)

MrSaturatedFat said:


> Hey man, how many days in a row do you go no carb? do you still eat nuts on those days?



I'll go this whole week carb free and yes almonds are in two meals. I tend to stay away from PB even though I love it. 

I think next week Jake will start putting carbs back in slowly depending on progress this week. It's been on and off to keep my body shocked.


----------



## BP2000 (May 24, 2012)

Man no carb and @HIT  Ouch

I can get down to about 11% but after that it's like I'm anorexic and my body just get's skinny fat.   Good thing you have a coach to help you along the way.  I think when I carb cycled I did not eat enough carb's on the carb up day.  

Anyway keep on rockin


----------



## RockShawn (May 24, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> Man no carb and @HIT Ouch
> 
> I can get down to about 11% but after that it's like I'm anorexic and my body just get's skinny fat. Good thing you have a coach to help you along the way. I think when I carb cycled I did not eat enough carb's on the carb up day.
> 
> Anyway keep on rockin



We're super careful with it. daily assesment is needed right now. At the first we though I was gonna have to burn off some muscle and we tried Keto, only to hit a brick wall. This time it's working to break me through the 220 barrier and kill the remaining fat on the lower abdomin. 

Pics this week are gonna show quite a difference even from last week.


----------



## RockShawn (May 24, 2012)

Great night. Worked on posing with a women's physique competitor friend of mine. Extremely helpful and informative. I sure don't wanna do all this work and not display it properly. 

Of course I still did PM cardio. Just Liss tonight. Body hurts.

LISS for 30 min at 150bpm and flexibility exercises. 
Twists, hypers and mountain climbers.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 24, 2012)

Glad you are feeling better, keep your focus but take care of yourself also.


----------



## RockShawn (May 24, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Glad you are feeling better, keep your focus but take care of yourself also.



Thanks bro. Hope all your crew gets well quick. Take care of that baby girl!!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 24, 2012)

RockShawn said:


> Thanks bro. Hope all your crew gets well quick. Take care of that baby girl!!



Trying to keep her hydrated and happy!!!


----------



## RockShawn (May 25, 2012)

218 this morning weigh in.  Pretty happy with this week. I can see a difference.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 25, 2012)

Big difference Bro, great job especially not feeling great.


----------



## RockShawn (May 25, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Big difference Bro, great job especially not feeling great.



Just got bloodwork back. Not good. Can't believe I'm that dry with bunk Arimadex. Got some from CEM on a recommendation, that person certainly isn't recommending that adex anymore. Something is up with all the bad Arimadex. I'm back on the formeron and the pharma adex. Can't keep doing this.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 25, 2012)

Formeron is all I use, having labs done in about 4 weeks, we will see where it falls.


----------



## fireazm (May 25, 2012)

damn  shawn

>1500 you must be feeling like a rock star
how is your energy?
also i didnt know if you posted this
ru taking any t3 or t4
or cla ect?


----------



## RockShawn (May 25, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Formeron is all I use, having labs done in about 4 weeks, we will see where it falls.



I'm gonna do both just to be sure. Let me know about bloods.


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (May 25, 2012)

I've got to spread my rep Shawn lol, but good post update on the blood work.


----------



## RockShawn (May 25, 2012)

MrSaturatedFat said:


> I've got to spread my rep Shawn lol, but good post update on the blood work.



No prob bro. Keep killin it!!


----------



## RockShawn (May 25, 2012)

fireazm said:


> damn  shawn
> 
> >1500 you must be feeling like a rock star
> how is your energy?
> ...



I do feel good. My levels are prolly not way above 1500 but high enough to get the job done. Yes t3 no cla tons of fish oils though lol. I take 10 triple strength a day. Dude at GNC thought I was crazy when I bought all the bottles off the shelf of their triple strength and said "this should last me 2 months". Trying to get HDL up. I'm fighting an inherited cholesterol prob though.


----------



## fireazm (May 25, 2012)

shawn
funny you mention that
well its not funny but
i do have somewhat high cholesterol
i was prescribed lipitor/crestor

have you or would u reccomend still doing aas with high/moderate cholesterol
even dosing fishoil like a madman?


----------



## RockShawn (May 26, 2012)

fireazm said:


> shawn
> funny you mention that
> well its not funny but
> i do have somewhat high cholesterol
> ...



Honestly that's a question for your doctor. I am on TRT and the dose I'm prescribed actually helps my cholesterol. My fish oil intake is for other reasons.


----------



## RockShawn (May 26, 2012)

Resting up a bit today. Had a very successful week training. Jake actually wants new pics tomorrow cause of how quickly I'm changing. Really drying out quick on the formerly and legit adex.


----------



## RockShawn (May 27, 2012)

Sunday AM 
35 min HIIT cardio fasted

217.5 this morning. E2 control is working. Water is leaving. I'm no longer stressed about being ready. 

4 WEEKS out!!! Hell yeah.


----------



## RockShawn (May 28, 2012)

Happy Memorial Day!!
Slept in this morning. Felt pretty good but have to get some work done today on the physique. 

Just finished 35 min HIIT cardio fasted - then 30 min flexibility work and lower back work. 
Also worked in posing for about 30 minutes. 

Back this afternoon to lift. No BBQ's for me today. I'm all business. 

RS


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (May 28, 2012)

Hey bro, whats your 35mins HIIT routine consist of?


----------



## RockShawn (May 28, 2012)

MrSaturatedFat said:


> Hey bro, whats your 35mins HIIT routine consist of?



I use a machine that's a cross between an elliptical and a climber made by Precor. 30 minutes of 1 min low pace followed by 2 minutes of hard as I can go. Repeat for 30 minutes and then 5 minute cool down. Exhausting.


----------



## RockShawn (May 30, 2012)

Weeks after a holiday are always the toughest. At least this is the last one before the show. 

Mixing things up a bit this week with no carbs and fat cycling. still trying to get the last bit of fat and water off the lower abdomen. 

AM - fasted HIIT cardio. 35 min. 
More cardio this evening

Supps are still the same - 375mg test 600mg mast 75mcg t3 and 60mcg clen plus AI's -waiting on Primo 200 to come in so I can add it.


----------



## RockShawn (May 30, 2012)

PM cardio felt great. Having to travel tonight for business tomorrow. Driving is so dang hard to do without snacking. God help me stay strong.


----------



## msumuscle (May 31, 2012)

How did you switch over from a keto diet to a moderate carb diet?  Do you slowly introduce carbs or just replace your fats with carbs all at once?  I'm actually looking to cut with a keto diet over the next 8 weeks and I've never employed that type of diet before.  Any tips?


----------



## RockShawn (May 31, 2012)

msumuscle said:


> How did you switch over from a keto diet to a moderate carb diet?  Do you slowly introduce carbs or just replace your fats with carbs all at once?  I'm actually looking to cut with a keto diet over the next 8 weeks and I've never employed that type of diet before.  Any tips?



Honestly I'm totally reliant on my prep coach for all that. He's a registered dietician and over the course of the prep he's dialed in what works for me and what doesn't. Money well spent. For me, I started off full Keto and failed miserably. Trying to go too heavy with no carbs. Since hiring Jake, we've used Keto to break through barriers. So I was on Keto for a week then the next week we added carbs back in. The fats pretty much stayed the same. The deficit from the carbs was mostly made up with protein or nothing at all. Moderate to me was a 50/35/15 split. That's what worked good for me.

I'm back to Keto right now since I'm 3 weeks out and we're shocking my body again. This time it worked to break the 220 barrier.

 You're gonna have to play with it a bit, but from my experience I wouldn't try to go 8 weeks on it. Carb cycling would be a better choice IMHO for that length of time.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 31, 2012)

RockShawn and Jake, the dynamic duo!!

3 weeks Bro, you know what to do.


----------



## RockShawn (May 31, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> RockShawn and Jake, the dynamic duo!!
> 
> 3 weeks Bro, you know what to do.



That's funny man. Been traveling today. Sucks. Timing is off, nutrients are off. Just having to do the best I can. The hotel I stayed in last night didn't even have a treadmill. No more travel till the show.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 31, 2012)

RockShawn said:


> That's funny man. Been traveling today. Sucks. Timing is off, nutrients are off. Just having to do the best I can. The hotel I stayed in last night didn't even have a treadmill. No more travel till the show.



Somedays you just have to do the best you can.


----------



## RockShawn (May 31, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Somedays you just have to do the best you can.



Yup. Update, new hotel. I'm on the treadmill. Feeling better already.


----------



## RockShawn (May 31, 2012)

I know I just became a post whore on my own journal, but After treadmill and some light dumbbell work in the hotel gym, I decided to break out the borrowed Ab RipperX. Borrowed it a couple of weeks ago from a buddy and nearly threw up just watching it the first time.

Holy crap...this DVD is way legit. I'v never seen my abs so pumped before. That was the most intense 15 minutes of core and ab work i've ever done. Now I really need to throw up. If you haven't tried this workout, get a copy. It will kick your butt!!


----------



## RockShawn (Jun 2, 2012)

6/2/2012 - 3 weeks out

I survived the travel somewhat unscathed. Things didn't go as they should have, but fortunately I didn't get too many repercussions from it.

Today's weight 217lb


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 2, 2012)

HUGE improvement, regardless of what happens at the show, you are a champion already!!!


----------



## RockShawn (Jun 2, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> HUGE improvement, regardless of what happens at the show, you are a champion already!!!



Thanks Buddy, I needed that today!!


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Jun 2, 2012)

damn dude your legs are just fucking stupid lol! We all know legs and back wins shows. I cant wait to see the comp pics. Oh, I've tried to rep you like 8 times, but I've always been on spread lol.


----------



## RockShawn (Jun 2, 2012)

MrSaturatedFat said:


> damn dude your legs are just fucking stupid lol! We all know legs and back wins shows. I cant wait to see the comp pics. Oh, I've tried to rep you like 8 times, but I've always been on spread lol.



Thanks msf. It kinda sucks I'll be competing in board shorts. I get more comments on the wheels than anything. I may have to stitch up my board shorts a bit or flash the quads for hopefully a small advantage. It really sucks they don't judge the legs on men's physique cause honestly it shows a complete picture of the overall physique. There are tons of guys with ripped upper bodies and toothpick legs cause they don't work em. Oh well, I don't make the rules just bitch about em.


----------



## msumuscle (Jun 2, 2012)

That's a bummer about the board shorts, your quads are crazy!


----------



## RockShawn (Jun 3, 2012)

msumuscle said:


> That's a bummer about the board shorts, your quads are crazy!



Thanks man. I just gotta compete without em. Makes me work harder on other areas which is prolly a good deal. 

Maybe in the near future they will start to include legs in the offering. Honestly you just about have to wear a square cut suit to show them without wearing posing trunks. That may be the next step.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 3, 2012)

Legs do look good, sucks you have to wear the long board shorts (hate those things). But bring the best you can to the stage and kick some ass. Time draws close, time to sharpen your focus. When most seem to fail, the strong get focused. 

Head down, volume up, kick some ass!!!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jun 3, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Head down, volume up, kick some ass!!!



Pretty much sums it up right there! 

Hell Shawn, you are still 3 weeks out? You are going to kill it when you get on stage man. You should lift up the shorts a little and flex the legs just for good measure


----------



## RockShawn (Jun 3, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Legs do look good, sucks you have to wear the long board shorts (hate those things). But bring the best you can to the stage and kick some ass. Time draws close, time to sharpen your focus. When most seem to fail, the strong get focused.
> 
> Head down, volume up, kick some ass!!!



That which does not kill me makes me stronger. I have almost always found a way to sabotage my own success in situations like this. This is when the gremlins tell me "you can't do this, you might as well eat what you want. You aren't gonna win so there's no sense in training" I hate those thoughts. I believe satan has a way of using that to squash success in strong people, Only this time I'm stronger, my God's stronger. 

Having you guys on here pushing me and challenging me and encouraging me has been priceless. Now let's finish this!



~RaZr~ said:


> Pretty much sums it up right there!
> 
> Hell Shawn, you are still 3 weeks out? You are going to kill it when you get on stage man. You should lift up the shorts a little and flex the legs just for good measure



I love the encouragement bro. If you look back to last year, Steve Cook wore some pretty short board shorts and you could tell he had some great leg development. I'm still searching for a pair like that. I've got three pair that will work, and I think the judges would have a hard time forgetting me raising the leg of those shorts and flashing the quad. I might just work it in, at least in pre-judging.


----------



## RockShawn (Jun 3, 2012)

Two rounds of cardio today. Morning HIIT and just finished 30 min on the stair monster. I'm drenched in sweat. 

Headed home for Ab RipperX


----------



## RockShawn (Jun 4, 2012)

Laser focus!


----------



## RockShawn (Jun 4, 2012)

Monday AM - 30 Min HIIT cardio - yawn - it was good though, blasted through it.

Monday PM - MMA Circuit Style HIIT lifting

1st Giant set - 3 Rounds
- Incline DB Press @ 90's x 15, 13, 13
- Stiff Arm Cable Pulldowns @ 65 (single Pulley) x 15, 12, 12
- BW Squats (Ass to Heels) x 15, 12, 12

2nd Giant set - 3 Rounds
- Overhead press @ 135 x 15, 14, 13
- Bent Over Rear Delt @ 25's x 12, 12, 12 (pause at top)
- Kettle Bell Plie squats @ 55 x 12, 12, 12

3rd Giant set - 3 Rounds
- Seated Straight Bar Curls @ 95 x 15, 12, 10
- Dips x 18, 16, 12
- Roman Chair Leg Raises x 12, 12, 10

Drop dead afterwards - check.


----------



## msumuscle (Jun 4, 2012)

RockShawn said:


> Monday AM - 30 Min HIIT cardio - yawn - it was good though, blasted through it.
> 
> Monday PM - MMA Circuit Style HIIT lifting
> 
> ...



That's a mean looking workout Rock!  Keep plugging away son!


----------



## RockShawn (Jun 5, 2012)

msumuscle said:


> That's a mean looking workout Rock!  Keep plugging away son!



Thank you msumuscle. Even though the weight isn't huge, these giant sets work the crap out of ya. 

Tuesday AM - HIIT cardio 

Get it!!


----------



## msumuscle (Jun 5, 2012)

RockShawn said:


> Thank you msumuscle. Even though the weight isn't huge, these giant sets work the crap out of ya.
> 
> Tuesday AM - HIIT cardio
> 
> Get it!!



Trust me, I know circuit training's killer.  I've tried it before and I thought I was going to puke up my heart!


----------



## RockShawn (Jun 6, 2012)

msumuscle said:


> Trust me, I know circuit training's killer.  I've tried it before and I thought I was going to puke up my heart!



Lol. That's a perfect way to describe it!! Circuit lifting - puke up your still beating heart. I like it.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 6, 2012)

Stay focused, stay focused, stay focused!!!


----------



## RockShawn (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm all over it like white on the rice I can't have right now.


----------



## fit4life (Jun 6, 2012)

Hey bro your getting ripped to shreds! Gonna start calling you "shredzilla", ha ha. No seriously, i enjoy this part of the forum and seeing successful transformations. And your journal and transformation has been incredible. Your mental focus, passion, dedication, consistency has really paid off and you make NO excuses even getting it done when traveling. Very admirable especially when dealing with everyday life situations!
i have scrolled thru but might have missed it but when is your show? You see alot of guys with big upper bodies and bird legs and your legs are look phenominal it sucks you have too hide them behind board shorts??? Jake your trainer is he a local guy, or a fitness popular guru? Your signature rocks and says volumes.......Keep powering forward


----------



## RockShawn (Jun 6, 2012)

titan said:


> Hey bro your getting ripped to shreds! Gonna start calling you "shredzilla", ha ha. No seriously, i enjoy this part of the forum and seeing successful transformations. And your journal and transformation has been incredible. Your mental focus, passion, dedication, consistency has really paid off and you make NO excuses even getting it done when traveling. Very admirable especially when dealing with everyday life situations!
> i have scrolled thru but might have missed it but when is your show? You see alot of guys with big upper bodies and bird legs and your legs are look phenominal it sucks you have too hide them behind board shorts??? Jake your trainer is he a local guy, or a fitness popular guru? Your signature rocks and says volumes.......Keep powering forward



Honestly, I teared up reading this. I don't always seek recognition in much and when I get it like this it's over whealming. there are only a few of you guys that know what training like this is like. The sacrifices, the will power the sheer guts to even try, and when one of you guys say what you said it really gets me...it propells me. The fact that something I did caused you to want to write that is more than words can say. Thank you VERY much. With you and anabolic and msu and MSF and razr all checking in on me and pushing me I feel like I've already won. 

Show is June 23rd in Austin, TX. Indrox1 will actually be there too if y'all know him. 

My coach is Jake Baumgartner aka BSFBOSS on this board. Not sure how active he is. He's a professional bodybuilder, registered dietician, fitness coach, and good friend. He's not local, we correspond via text, email and phone. I can PM info to anyone interested. 

Thank you again for the compliments and kind words. I hope I'm inspiration for anyone out there who's ever been told "you can't do that" cause oh yes I did!!


----------



## RockShawn (Jun 7, 2012)

Nothing exciting to report today. AM was some LISS cardio for 35 minutes and PM was getting a new grill.  oh She's a beaut.


----------



## RockShawn (Jun 8, 2012)

Had to rest from cardio this morning. The pain in my left foot is getting worse so doing some cold laser on it right now at the chiropractor. Should be able to lift tonight. 

On a different note, got a TD from naps. Ready to start up a log.


----------



## fit4life (Jun 10, 2012)

RockShawn said:


> Honestly, I teared up reading this. I don't always seek recognition in much and when I get it like this it's over whealming. there are only a few of you guys that know what training like this is like. The sacrifices, the will power the sheer guts to even try, and when one of you guys say what you said it really gets me...it propells me. The fact that something I did caused you to want to write that is more than words can say. Thank you VERY much. With you and anabolic and msu and MSF and razr all checking in on me and pushing me I feel like I've already won.
> 
> Show is June 23rd in Austin, TX. Indrox1 will actually be there too if y'all know him.
> 
> ...


Hey Shredzilla how are ya brother just checking in and noticed you have 13 days till competition. There are no secrets to your success it is a result of preparation, hard work and learning from trial and error and you my friend are already a WINNER! I Dont see this happening to you but if by chance your lacking motivation/drive somedays leading up to this contest- just say to yourself......how bad do i want this? Am i working harder/smarter than the person who will be standing next to me.  Stay focused.  Thank you for kind response, i have a passion for this sport as well so i understand.  And thanks for heads up on BSFBOSS. Good to know!  You got this Rockshawn!


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 10, 2012)

You must be getting all kinds of pussy wet walking around in public ???


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 10, 2012)

Frank Mcgrath "animal Pak" - YouTube


----------



## RockShawn (Jun 11, 2012)

titan said:


> Hey Shredzilla how are ya brother just checking in and noticed you have 13 days till competition. There are no secrets to your success it is a result of preparation, hard work and learning from trial and error and you my friend are already a WINNER! I Dont see this happening to you but if by chance your lacking motivation/drive somedays leading up to this contest- just say to yourself......how bad do i want this? Am i working harder/smarter than the person who will be standing next to me.  Stay focused.  Thank you for kind response, i have a passion for this sport as well so i understand.  And thanks for heads up on BSFBOSS. Good to know!  You got this Rockshawn!



Thank you Titan, this weekend nearly did me in. Temptation everywhere and I wish I could say I didn't give in some. I was looking real sharp Wednesday then I yo yoed to blurry by Saturday morning. That depressed me cause there was no explanation but I stayed strong as Jake wanted me to do a good cheat that night. I already knew what I wanted so I made sure all my other meals where by the book. Well Sunday morning wasn't the results we had hoped for. Hoping I would fill out a bit but I just got blurrier. That didn't help The moaping. So some cookies got to meet their demise. I can't implode. I've got to stick to the game plan.

Yes I need the motivation now more than ever, my mind is so weak right now. This has been so tough. 13 days and counting. I've got to finish strong. Quit nit picking myself to death and focus on what's ahead. I've gotta want this more now than I did 3 months ago. Then it was a goal, now it's a reality and that scares me a little bit. 

Thank you for checking on me. Please keep it coming.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jun 11, 2012)

Austin ain't ready for you Shawn! Keep on killing it man


----------



## RockShawn (Jun 11, 2012)

dirtbiker666 said:


> You must be getting all kinds of pussy wet walking around in public ???



Lol. I actually went to a barbecue Saturday night with a whole lot of people that I haven't seen in a long time. People stared at me like I was a juicy piece of meat. It was kind of uncomfortable. But at the same time extremely satisfying. Now I just need that to happen on stage.

That video is awesome I've never seen that before but I love that song. Going to keep that one on the favorites list thanks


----------



## Pony (Jun 11, 2012)

Good luck Shawn!


----------



## RockShawn (Jun 11, 2012)

~RaZr~ said:


> Austin ain't ready for you Shawn! Keep on killing it man



Thank you brother. Game Face time!! 12 days to finalize this thing!!



Pony said:


> Good luck Shawn!



Thanks Pony, I'm gonna need some luck on my side. It seems my body is really confused.


----------



## BP2000 (Jun 12, 2012)

dirtbiker666 said:


> Frank Mcgrath "animal Pak" - YouTube



2:01  - Deca dick?


----------



## RockShawn (Jun 12, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> 2:01  - Deca dick?



Prolly. That's why I'm on mast.


----------



## RockShawn (Jun 13, 2012)

11 days to go. Here's progress pics from the shop this morning.


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Jun 13, 2012)

Damn man you're looking lean as hell. Nice abs, arms... and sick chest vascularity! 

Almost 1 week away, how you feeling??


----------



## RockShawn (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm excited and depleted. Pretty wore out. Overall I'm proud. And I don't say that very often. I'm always so critical of myself, this time I did all I could and that makes me proud. I've inspired others and that makes me proud. I've relied on God for strength and that makes me proud!  

Thanks for the compliments!!


----------



## RockShawn (Jun 14, 2012)

Alright, weighed in at 215.5 this am. Water is up to 2 gallons a day. Dropping test. Diet is high protein no carbs no fats. Here are the board shorts.


----------



## JMedic79 (Jun 14, 2012)

RockShawn said:


> Alright, weighed in at 215.5 this am. Water is up to 2 gallons a day. Dropping test. Diet is high protein no carbs no fats. Here are the board shorts.
> View attachment 45822



outstanding work, man! your log was one of the first ones i read when i joined this forum. i gotta say you're dedication and work has definitely paid off. you set a high standard to achieve. i get a lot of great tips and motivation from your log. good luck in your competition. forget being weird, Keep Austin Ripped!


----------



## RockShawn (Jun 14, 2012)

JMedic79 said:


> outstanding work, man! your log was one of the first ones i read when i joined this forum. i gotta say you're dedication and work has definitely paid off. you set a high standard to achieve. i get a lot of great tips and motivation from your log. good luck in your competition. forget being weird, Keep Austin Ripped!



That's awesome!!  Austin is weird and ripped. Lol. Thanks for the recognition bro. I hope guys can see that you can achieve high and lofty fitness goals with the right dedication.

Really appreciate your post. Are you training for anything?


----------



## JMedic79 (Jun 14, 2012)

RockShawn said:


> That's awesome!! Austin is weird and ripped. Lol. Thanks for the recognition bro. I hope guys can see that you can achieve high and lofty fitness goals with the right dedication.
> 
> Really appreciate your post. Are you training for anything?



I'm currently training for the Naked Olympics that are going to happen after I get out of Afghanistan. But seriously, I'm finally trying to bulk up now that I'm finishing my active duty time and going back to civilian life. I don't think I'll ever compete, but I'm going to see what I get out of my potential, for sure. I'm doing a recomp for the Naked Olympics right now and then I'll be bulking through the winter.


----------



## RockShawn (Jun 14, 2012)

^^seriously Naked Olympics? That's hilarious, never heard of that. Is that a homecoming thing with the misses?  

No matter what you do, I'm extremely proud of you for your service to our country. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. 

Anything I can do for you please let me know.


----------



## JMedic79 (Jun 14, 2012)

RockShawn said:


> ^^seriously Naked Olympics? That's hilarious, never heard of that. Is that a homecoming thing with the misses?
> 
> No matter what you do, I'm extremely proud of you for your service to our country. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you.
> 
> Anything I can do for you please let me know.



lol! yea there are only two competitors, me and the wifey! 

thank you, we always appreciate the support


----------



## RockShawn (Jun 15, 2012)

AM cardio. 30 min HIIT and 15 min LiSS

216 this morning. I think all that's left is water under the skin. Everything feels like water. So we'll wait and dry out next Friday for the show. 

Water up to 2 gallons, high salt. No carbs no fats no fun  

It's all worth it in the end though. Can't wait to hit the stage. Still need posing practice, but it's coming along.


----------



## Pony (Jun 15, 2012)

You own this bro - lookin good


----------



## RockShawn (Jun 15, 2012)

Pony said:


> You own this bro - lookin good



Thanks Pony!! Your avi looks great. Did you start a new log yet?


----------



## Pony (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks Shawn!  Yeah the link is in my sig come by and check it out


----------



## RockShawn (Jun 15, 2012)

Pony said:


> Thanks Shawn!  Yeah the link is in my sig come by and check it out



Will do. I'm on tapatalk now so I can't see sigs. I'll check it out later.


----------



## RockShawn (Jun 16, 2012)

217 this morning. I think I'm gonna stay in that range till I water deplete. Pics are looking better. 8 days to go


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Jun 16, 2012)

looking good man. Those legs are crazy vascular. What is going to be your water depletion routine?

Also, did you ever stop with weight training and just do cardio? or did you keep the weights all the way up to the show?


----------



## RockShawn (Jun 16, 2012)

MrSaturatedFat said:


> looking good man. Those legs are crazy vascular. What is going to be your water depletion routine?
> 
> Also, did you ever stop with weight training and just do cardio? or did you keep the weights all the way up to the show?



Thank bro. Jake and I haven't gone I've the specifics of the water yet but basically I'll keep water high till Friday evening. Well see I we are gonna do a carb load at that time. I may show better a little flat. 

Yes still weight training up until Wednesday. Then cardio only. I've been lifting eod right now anyways. 

8 more days. Or really just 7. WOW!!


----------



## RockShawn (Jun 18, 2012)

Monday 6/18/2012
AM cardio going down. 
Weight - 212.8lbs

5 days till show day!!
First is relaxed - the rest are flexed


----------



## Dath (Jun 18, 2012)

RockShawn said:


> Monday 6/18/2012
> AM cardio going down.
> Weight - 212.8lbs
> 
> ...




One hell of a transformation Rock!! 
All you've done over the last few months is coming into play this week. 
This log is proof and motivating of what hard work, dedication, and discipline can result in.
Best of luck my friend.


----------



## RockShawn (Jun 18, 2012)

Dath said:


> One hell of a transformation Rock!!
> All you've done over the last few months is coming into play this week.
> This log is proof and motivating of what hard work, dedication, and discipline can result in.
> Best of luck my friend.



Thanks Dath. Now the trick is to stay this way


----------



## BP2000 (Jun 18, 2012)

5 day's you got this bro.  You going to cut water?


----------



## fit4life (Jun 18, 2012)

looking great "shredzilla" seriously! Now Saturday go out their with confidence and like you own the stage brother theres no reason not to @ this point


----------



## RockShawn (Jun 18, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> 5 day's you got this bro.  You going to cut water?



Thanks BP. Yep I'll cut h2o at 8:00pm Friday. I oughta dry up like a raisin.


----------



## RockShawn (Jun 18, 2012)

titan said:


> looking great "shredzilla" seriously! Now Saturday go out their with confidence and like you own the stage brother theres no reason not to @ this point



Thanks Titan. I really appreciate all of your encouragement. All of you guys will be there in spirit with me for sure.


----------



## msumuscle (Jun 18, 2012)

I can't get over how freaky those quads are, tons of homo.


----------



## RockShawn (Jun 18, 2012)

msumuscle said:


> I can't get over how freaky those quads are, tons of homo.



Bring on the homo bro!  LOL. I love it. You'll be happy to know I am getting my board shorts cut off to show a little of the quadzilla.


----------



## JillyRev (Jun 19, 2012)

hey! lookin awesome!!!!!!!! Good luck!!!!!!!!!!! cant wait to see how ya do!


----------



## RockShawn (Jun 19, 2012)

JillyRev said:


> hey! lookin awesome!!!!!!!! Good luck!!!!!!!!!!! cant wait to see how ya do!



Thanks Jilly!!
I'm depleting that's for sure. Early pj at this show 9:00am. I guess they expect it to be big. Right now I actually can't wait to quit drinking water. Course that will change on Saturday. 

I'll keep you posted. Good to hear from ya!!


----------



## JillyRev (Jun 19, 2012)

RockShawn said:


> Thanks Jilly!!
> I'm depleting that's for sure. Early pj at this show 9:00am. I guess they expect it to be big. Right now I actually can't wait to quit drinking water. Course that will change on Saturday.
> 
> I'll keep you posted. Good to hear from ya!!


 oh nice! I love early shows lol  wishing you the best!!!


----------



## RockShawn (Jun 20, 2012)

3 days!!! Crap I feel flat. Here's the proof. 


Cardio and full body lifting today.


----------



## yurpimpdaddi (Jun 20, 2012)

Unreal! Amazing transformation. Just got a chance to look at it and congratulations on  your change and way to fucking work brother!


----------



## RockShawn (Jun 20, 2012)

yurpimpdaddi said:


> Unreal! Amazing transformation. Just got a chance to look at it and congratulations on  your change and way to fucking work brother!



Thank brother. Appreciate the compliment. Now just gotta go show it off.


----------



## RockShawn (Jun 21, 2012)

Checked in to our hotel for the show. 1 day to stage. I'm ready. Finish drying out and I'm good to go. Here's from this morning.


----------



## Dath (Jun 22, 2012)

Best of Luck Rock!

Look forward to hearing the updates.


----------



## fit4life (Jun 22, 2012)

best of luck tommorow and remember to own that stage for the short time you'll be on it bro!


----------



## RockShawn (Jun 22, 2012)

Dath said:


> Best of Luck Rock!
> 
> Look forward to hearing the updates.



Thanks Dath. I'll get some post tan pics up later.


----------



## RockShawn (Jun 22, 2012)

titan said:


> best of luck tommorow and remember to own that stage for the short time you'll be on it bro!



Thanks Titan. This is a little overwhelming. I think I'm the only one with a Popsicle grin on my face. Everybody else is so serious. I'm gonna give it all the attitude I can and then some. Appreciate the support.


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Jun 23, 2012)

Big day today bro. I'm just casually eating breakfast, while you're getting ready to step on stage, lol. We want to see lots of pics!!


----------



## RockShawn (Jun 23, 2012)

MrSaturatedFat said:


> Big day today bro. I'm just casually eating breakfast, while you're getting ready to step on stage, lol. We want to see lots of pics!!



Yessir. It all came together well. I'm so pumped. Had meal one. I'll get one more in before pj starts. This is it. It's been so worth it!!


----------



## RockShawn (Jun 23, 2012)

After tanning last night


This morning


----------



## msumuscle (Jun 28, 2012)

Rocckkky brah, I was wondering if you could tell me what your pre and post HIIT nutrition looked like and I'd also like to say holy shit.  I think they should let you wear dat dere teeny bikini for the competition.  That's a physique you should be proud of sir!


----------



## RockShawn (Jun 29, 2012)

msumuscle said:


> Rocckkky brah, I was wondering if you could tell me what your pre and post HIIT nutrition looked like and I'd also like to say holy shit.  I think they should let you wear dat dere teeny bikini for the competition.  That's a physique you should be proud of sir!



LOL. I'll take the bikini comment as a compliment. 

I've played around at nutrition since all my workouts have been HIIT. Morning cardio ended up fasted with meal 1 immediate post - which was 10oz chicken and 5oz green beans. Evening my pre workout meal (same as above) was 2 hours before and then same meal 30 min post. Yes I had chicken and green beans 6 times a day. Hope that helps.


----------



## scottandrew65 (Jul 5, 2012)

This is good post for health and fitness.


----------

